# What did you do today that’s related to deer hunting #2



## Milkman

The first thread capped out, keep on inspiring us by telling us what you did today related to your deer hunting.


----------



## Milkman

Trying to recover from a good day of tractor/chainsaw/pole trimmer/machete work yesterday at one of our leases. 

Getting old ain’t for sissies.


----------



## Fieldglass

Woke up and checked my cell cams, happy to report no hogs for once. Must be on one of the neighbors' fresh corn piles  keep feeding em, boys!


----------



## bfriendly

Got some 6mm rope yesterday to use for some prussiks. Gonna make a back up line for my saddle and set up safety lines on my leaners too! I’ve never used safety lines on leaners, but if I’m using the bow, I might as well hook up while on the ground, rather than set up at the top…….


----------



## dang

Watched deer on the front feeder early. Headed to the airport now for work. One week in New Jersey, ugh. Pays the bills, this upcoming week I’ll just be looking at maps I suppose


----------



## dang

dang said:


> Watched deer on the front feeder early. Headed to the airport now for work. One week in New Jersey, ugh. Pays the bills, this upcoming week I’ll just be looking at maps I suppose


And buying stuff HA


----------



## jhanie79

Got most of the cutting done at one property,  still gotta cut the other,(tractor crapped out).


----------



## stonecreek

Checked cameras on back bow stand Sunday. Well the good news is my deer are still on this back stand for now the bad news after a 2 month break the hogs came back!! About 2900 pics of both.


----------



## bfriendly

Man you got some nice hogs!


----------



## Milkman

bfriendly said:


> Man you got some nice hogs!



You wouldn’t use the word “nice” if that were your food plot.


----------



## Rackinup

On vacation right now but I did watch a few episodes of “chasing November” haha


----------



## slow motion

stonecreek said:


> Checked cameras on back bow stand Sunday. Well the good news is my deer are still on this back stand for now the bad news after a 2 month break the hogs came back!! About 2900 pics of both.View attachment 1099692View attachment 1099693View attachment 1099694View attachment 1099695View attachment 1099696View attachment 1099697View attachment 1099698


That's a nice looking buck. That red boar looks to be pretty good size too. Maybe you can deflate a few soon. Good luck.


----------



## alexmason

Decided to add some natural concealment to the ground blind. Work in progress,  hopefully will have it done in time.


----------



## buckmanmike

Hope those bucks dont change thier range habits before the season. Some shooters there.


----------



## snooker1

Picked up my new trailer today for hauling my side by side and other stuff to the camp. 7 X 16.


----------



## elfiii

Closed the old thread and read this one. My timing on working food plots sucks. I should be on my tractor right now during this break in the rain.


----------



## NiteHunter

At the beach ⛱ ? with my wife! If I don't do this, I don't hunt. Best week of the year for me.


----------



## slow motion

Loaded some stuff in the truck for a possible trip to the lease tomorrow.


----------



## buckmanmike

Ordered a pop up hub blind.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Didn't get anything done lately, been under the weather. Hope to get the last road trimmed at new lease. Did finally get a dozer in it and cleaned up the overgrown roads. Now some tractor time and this place will be ready to hunt.


----------



## bfriendly

Worked 7 days last week and signed up for it again this week. You can bet it’s to pay for my saddle acquisition etc… the fact we’re in such desperate need for help makes it ez to say yes…….gotta help my peeps!


----------



## snooker1

Got to get back to the lease this weekend and fill my feeders. Put it off the past two weekends trying to get other things done but the feeders are empty and the deer aren't happy.


----------



## sportsman94

Spent two or three hours on the tractor yesterday. Some of it mowing a weedy dove field and some of it spent mowing a .5 acre deer plot that was grown up in weeds high enough to be over my head while on the tractor. Had to cut a lot of it backwards just so I could see where I was going. Saw some coveys of quail, some dub birds, a plethora of field rats, and some deer. Going to plan to pull a stand about an hour away from the house and move it back to this area sometime this week.


----------



## 7 point

Hook up the disc to the tractor so we cut in some plots this weekend.


----------



## deast1988

Filled feeders,
Opened 2 roads
Spot sprayed 4 different plots. 41% glyco helps nuke the random stuff still holding green.

Tractor comes 9/16 to plow. Trying to take out as much competition from the local plants as possible.


----------



## Jimmypop

This morning I mowed the Buck Danger Zone and got the oat patch ready for planting. By opening day I expect it to look like the last picture. They pop out from about anywhere.


----------



## slow motion

Went to lease to have a good look around after the timber operation is finished.
Sad

Sadder[

Saddest

That bigger persimmon was typically a good producer.


----------



## talisman

Paid the lease and mailed off insurance payment


----------



## stonecreek

Went to pull a camera and ride by my nephews bean field. Probably best dry land crop we have had in 5 years cuz the rain. Lunch time about 92 degrees and a flipping hog is walking down the side of the field. Whacked him with some # 4s out of the 870 at 40 yards. DRT!!


----------



## Theturtle

Shot my bow and walked around the farm a little


----------



## WishboneW

Cut strips in the millet/corn/sunn hemp/sunflower field


----------



## dang

Ordered some stealth strips so I can assemble my sticks when I get home this weekend


----------



## Gbr5pb

Shot the bow and used grandson to test deer cart.


----------



## WishboneW

Cut roads and a plot on on side of the lease. I am liking that 7 ‘ bush hog more


----------



## bfriendly

Shot the bow and had a desire to shoot from the saddle. Albeit a strong desire, the heat made me decide to go inside to the AC and chill…….maybe if I’m still awake (not likely) I’ll do it later.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Didn't get alot accomplished today. Filled the feed boxes, checked cams and hung a no trespassing sign. A late start and early heat made me return to the a/c.


----------



## Silver Britches

Just got home from riding through another tract of land with dad that we hunt. There is a lot of water in the woods from all the recent rain. A lot of water. Plenty of biting flies, and skeeters too. Can’t wait to get out there and hunt.


----------



## sportsman94

Drove over to a parcel and took down a lock on that hasn’t been hunted in two years and put up a camera on a community scrape. Moved it significantly closer to home and put it in a funnel between a dove field and another food plot. I should be 30 yards or less from any cover a buck would use when going to different Doe bedding areas. There’s also a soft edge made up of a thicket where some pines were spaced out further than the others. Gonna plan to stay out of this area until thanksgiving other than shooting doves and planting plots


----------



## Milkman

Got afternoon pictures from Cuddelink. Confirmed that another 280 lbs of corn has been devoured. I filled the feeder on 8/13  A fillup used to last almost 4 weeks.


----------



## Blackston

Went and picked some ears the combine missed


----------



## AliBubba

Called a friend to see if wanted to go scouting around the Redlands WMA. Was thinking of using my 6x range-finder instead of my binos? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Cleaned out my backpack.

Got it loaded for a bow hunt.


----------



## dang

Stuck on the road for work. Listened to one deer podcast, and ran 2 miles before work. Trying to hit a weight goal by bow season…..I’m close, just need to finish strong. 17 Days!!!!


----------



## 7 point

Put in for tomorrow off at work . Make sure my guys have enough to stay busy lol


----------



## slow motion

Ate some venison sausage for breakfast. Almost out. Might have one more pack left in the freezer.


----------



## Railroader

Went to put a bag of corn in the feeder at The Kid's Condo...





The power company has mowed the powerline!  

The deer don't seem to care, no corn piling up at the feeder.

So much for the 100 yard guideline, I had mowed out... ?


----------



## lungbuster123

Sprayed two areas for tilling in the next few weeks and a little more trail trimming. Getting close!


----------



## Milkman

Went to Home Depot and got materials and built a wooden ladder to make an easier leaning access to a box stand. It has a straight up ladder currently.


----------



## phillips david 123

Two small food plots, replaced some lock on stand straps, filled feeders, and pulled camera cards. I'll spend the rest of my time getting in some time at the archery range. It's almost here guys.


----------



## dang

15 days……..


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yesterday I answered the same question that I get over and over again starting mid august...

When you leaving again?

Oct 16 I close the office door for a bit!


----------



## elfiii

Headed out in a while to spray food plots. All this rain has me way behind schedule.


----------



## blood on the ground

dang said:


> 15 days……..


Until what?


----------



## deast1988

25lbs of Durana secured for planting in a few weeks


----------



## bfriendly

Got home from work yesterday and went directly to the saddle and a hard eaning tree in my yard, this time with the bow. I was unable to shoot my target as it was the toughest shot and the worst angle to shoot ………but the only tree with a clear lane to hit my target without moving it. But what I also found out was that I could draw back and hold in other directions….I just couldn’t release an arrow. I think this saddle thing may work cause I was pretty comfy the whole time I was in it.

This afternoon I put some Benadryl in my pack……..you never know when you need it


----------



## dang

Ran and shot the bow. Only a few arrows


----------



## Powerline

Put 4 new tires on my fithwheel today, she will be on the road quite a bit. Starting next Thursday for opening weekend Dove shoot at my brothers farm.


----------



## WishboneW

Ran the bush hog for 4 hours today. Did roads and one plot. Watched a hawk snatch a mouse


----------



## Big7

Went to Piedmont, Oconee, Charlie Elliott, Clybel(sp), Ocmulgee, Walton and Cedar Creek to look for deer, turkey and dove places to hunt. 

Found some promising areas. Seen about 5 deer and 30 or so turkey. Not many dove tho.. ?


----------



## slow motion

Still trying not to scratch the chigger bites I got on Tuesday. Sprayed down with deet but with shorts on they got inside my boots. Should have taken my boots off and sprayed my feet. Guess chiggers gotta eat too.


----------



## bfriendly

slow motion said:


> Still trying not to scratch the chigger bites I got on Tuesday. Sprayed down with deet but with shorts on they got inside my boots. Should have taken my boots off and sprayed my feet. Guess chiggers gotta eat too.


That reminds me, I need to order more permethrin….last batch is in the spray bottle!

Set up for the easy shot in the saddle this am. I was able to draw my bow 180° From my target and follow the deer all the way to it . I kept trying to stop him with baaat, and he finally stopped and I killed him. I think I’m gonna try psst next time.
Found a good use for the shed I found at Paulding forest too! I killed the deer 4 times….one shot was high and back though, I forgot my yardage.
herre is the unsuspecting deer
He is dead
Cannot get very high here but it’s convenient.


----------



## Wifeshusband

bfriendly said:


> That reminds me, I need to order more permethrin….last batch is in the spray bottle!
> 
> Set up for the easy shot in the saddle this am. I was able to draw my bow 180° From my target and follow the deer all the way to it . I kept trying to stop him with baaat, and he finally stopped and I killed him. I think I’m gonna try psst next time.
> Found a good use for the shed I found at Paulding forest too! I killed the deer 4 times….one shot was high and back though, I forgot my yardage.
> herre is the unsuspecting deer
> View attachment 1100751View attachment 1100751He is dead
> View attachment 1100752Cannot get very high here but it’s convenient.
> View attachment 1100753


Well, you're lucky, it didn't run on you.


----------



## 7 point

Put out 500lbs of iron clay .


----------



## dang

Built a trough feeder out of some scraps. Gotta huff it back into the woods behind my house tomorrow before I put the roof on it.


----------



## jhanie79

She was struggling


----------



## Dupree

Filled some feeders at one property this morning and now I’m sitting in a stand hoping some pigs come back. They got here early today and left about 10 minutes before I arrived


----------



## bfriendly

dang said:


> Built a trough feeder out of some scraps. Gotta huff it back into the woods behind my house tomorrow before I put the roof on it. View attachment 1100824


And then it will be there a long long time! That’s sweet! I know you got some seepage, but did you add drain holes too?


----------



## bfriendly

Dupree said:


> Filled some feeders at one property this morning and now I’m sitting in a stand hoping some pigs come back. They got here early today and left about 10 minutes before I arrived


Man I want to stick a pig! Good luck!


----------



## Hiccup

Planted food plots all by my lonesome in between showers.  Missed my 16 year old son who had a varsity football game last night and practice at 7:30a today.  Cab tractor and implements makes quick work though.


----------



## blood on the ground

7 point said:


> Put out 500lbs of iron clay .View attachment 1100799


They are practically giving them icp away now days … right?


----------



## Rabun

Verified zero on a couple rifles. Four bulls w .260 and three hits w the .35 marlin at 200 yds


----------



## stonecreek

Put a new skirt and tin roof on the short box stand on the west end creek. This is the meat stand for filling the freezer with slick heads. A lot of my buddies that just want to kill a deer sit here.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Had some equipment at the farm the last few days so put some more work in widening roads, expanding plots, adding a new plot, and hanging stands. Plus got a little shooting time in with my cheering squad.


----------



## Milkman

Purchased another feeder fill up of corn. Also new batteries for the Cuddelink.


----------



## elfiii

Poured a bunch of Clethodim on the ground yesterday.??? Shot my bow today. It’s time to get gear organized.


----------



## Blackston

Got ol reliable out and inspected


----------



## slow motion

Got a little education on how nature doesn't waste. Had this hanging in the shed for a few years. Guess a squirrel found it. Should have known better. Happened in the last few days.


----------



## stonecreek

Kind of deer hunting related. Had both of my blood trailing dogs out Cree and Grizz. Went to put them back in kennels when Cree went to baying right at the back of the pens. Literally 5’ behind the puppy pen was a good rattler. Put an end to him that’s 3 this week here at house! He measured 62” with 15 rattles and a button.


----------



## Blackston

stonecreek said:


> Kind of deer hunting related. Had both of my blood trailing dogs out Cree and Grizz. Went to put them back in kennels when Cree went to baying right at the back of the pens. Literally 5’ behind the puppy pen was a good rattler. Put an end to him that’s 3 this week here at house! He measured 62” with 15 rattles and a button.View attachment 1101147View attachment 1101148


Lots of people say ya “ shoulda left it alone “ I am NOT one of those people!!!! Nice snake ?!!!


----------



## stonecreek

Blackston said:


> Lots of people say ya “ shoulda left it alone “ I am NOT one of those people!!!! Nice snake ?!!!


And I got a couple buds that think along that line also. As I have gotten older I don’t go out of the way to kill them except here in the yard. Yesterday my 4 year old grandchild probably walked out there twice to see the pups and I know today my wife has been out there about an hour before this. I don’t give them a pass here in close proximity to house or kennels.


----------



## antharper

Man what a rattler , I’m one of the ones that let them live . But I can’t blame anyone for killing one in their yard . Especially with dogs and a grand baby running around . Glad it didn’t get anyone or a dog


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sat here and stared at my bow wishing it would cool off. It didnt cool off, but I did get a few shots in before retreating like a small child in the face of the devil himself.


----------



## dang

bfriendly said:


> And then it will be there a long long time! That’s sweet! I know you got some seepage, but did you add drain holes too?


I left some space between all the boards so (hopefully) the water can drain. That was my thought anyway. Also plan on setting it up non-level so one it has some grade to it to help draining


----------



## dang

Squirrel hunted the morning. Dropped a few pins on my walkabout. Got back to the house and shot bows for a bit with a buddy. Stealth strips finally delivered so I got to assembling sticks. First one turned out but man it took awhile to get together. Productive day….smoked a brisket too…should be done here in the next hour or so


----------



## ucfireman

I've been taking ACV gummies for the past 2 weeks. I normally get eat up with ticks and chiggers so I decided to try it. Neighbor says that's all he uses. Others on here swear by it to. 
I will still use permethrin and deet  but hope to not get bit anymore.


----------



## WishboneW

Jim Thompson said:


> Sat here and stared at my bow wishing it would cool off. It didn't cool off, but I didn't get a few shots in before retreating like a small child in the face of the devil himself.
> View attachment 1101163


Nice stand of corn there


----------



## ddd-shooter

ucfireman said:


> I've been taking ACV gummies for the past 2 weeks. I normally get eat up with ticks and chiggers so I decided to try it. Neighbor says that's all he uses. Others on here swear by it to.
> I will still use permethrin and deet  but hope to not get bit anymore.


I don’t think the gummies are gonna be as successful as the real stuff. I’d recommend at minimum taking the capsules, though I’d doubt they’d do as well as a swig out of the jar. I tried it in the past, didn’t work for me. 
Ill be using permethrin this year.


----------



## Dupree

ddd-shooter said:


> I don’t think the gummies are gonna be as successful as the real stuff. I’d recommend at minimum taking the capsules, though I’d doubt they’d do as well as a swig out of the jar. I tried it in the past, didn’t work for me.
> Ill be using permethrin this year.


I take two capsules daily and still get chiggers and ticks. Saturday I was wearing pants freshly treated with permethrin and still found 4 ticks under my socks that were the size of pepper flakes. I guess I’ve got to treat some socks now.


----------



## dang

Finished putting sticks together and silencing all the metal on metal points. Did my platform and buckles as well…just putting the finishing details on all my gear. Brother in law helped me carry the trough feeder back to my plot. Really need the rain to stop so I can spray this week sometime


----------



## fireman32

Bush hogged my unplanted plots again, this rain is keeping the weeds growing.  Hope it rains at the end of September when. I plant.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Got 2 spots ready to go except plots.  They’ll be planted in about a month.  Makes things easier when you have a buddy with a brush cutter though. LOL


----------



## WishboneW

Finished cutting food plots today. Got the 3 point tractor sprayer tuned up as well which will allow me to do all plots with 2 fill ups. Maybe Friday?  

Used the Massey 135 with the 7 foot bush hog today. 

Word of caution, large off set cutters do not like going through the woods. 

Got soaked going to the last plot

I am not going to cut roads until the end of the second week in September. With the rain and heat it will grow back in 2 weeks if I do it now


----------



## bfriendly

Assembled my full size platform that just came, made an aider for my short stick. Being able to get up a tree with just this would be sweet. I rappelled down my stairs too….baby steps.
I watched it rain a bunch too…..think I’ll take a nap.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Fletched my arrows today. Not a bad job for my first try at fletching. Now I need to get my bow sighted in for the new arrows and I should be about ready for the opener.


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> Sat here and stared at my bow wishing it would cool off. It didnt cool off, but I did get a few shots in before retreating like a small child in the face of the devil himself.
> View attachment 1101163



Same here. My glasses kept fogging up from the humidity and I finally gave up.


----------



## longbowdave1

Put the hard top back on the jeep for the hunting season, a true sign of fall, and time to hunt.  236,000 miles and rolling going into hunting season......


----------



## buckmanmike

That brush cutter could really do the job of cutting in shooting lanes.


----------



## longbowdave1

I am still a guy that walks to my deer stands, and haul my deer out on a hand cart. That being said, I have been riding my bike 8 to 10 miles, several nights a week. I ain't getting any younger ya know.......


----------



## slow motion

Brought my camper down and set up camp. Decided to hang a stand on a new log deck I'll be planting soon. Ft it stood up and was brushing some loose bark off the tree and almost put my hand on this.



Never saw one like this, especially 18 ft. up a pine, and not wanting to kill it I blew on it. As I listened to it scampering around the back of the tree thinking how it was big enough it sounded like a squirrel I realized I still had to reach back there and tighten the strap. Was a tense 45 seconds or so. The view was worth it though.


----------



## Milkman

Practiced shooting my crossbow with my hunting arrows. They have the lighted nocks that turn on when they hit. All worked !!


----------



## dang

Finished clearing my plot and sprayed. Hung a camera. Should be ready for planting in a few weeks!


----------



## longbowdave1

Shot the triangle bow today. Then kilt the sad looking turkey target. Just over two weeks to the opener for deer and fall turkey! Now I'm refreshing the sad turkey target which was left out in the rain and snow.....


----------



## Nimrod71

I reloaded twenty 308 cartridges for my deer rifle.  That'll give me 5 to sight it in and 15 to fill the freezer.


----------



## sportsman94

Did some more scouting/tree checking on a wma. Found some LOADED persimmons, checked some sawtooths, found a white oak that’s got a couple green acorns on the ground already, a bunch of muscadines, etc. saw two does and had another deer start blowing by the white oak/muscadines.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I got a surprise


----------



## Buck70

Double Dang, man.


----------



## Beagler

That will mess up your day.


----------



## DeucesWild

Put new tires on my 4 wheeler trailer. The old ones were “maypops“ and it was only a matter of time before they had me on the side of the road digging out the jack and lug wrench.?


----------



## slow motion

Sent a few bolts down range though technically that was now yesterday. And yes I have chigger bites again. Forgot the bug spray again.


----------



## bfriendly

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I got a surprise


Was that a sweet gum? I hate those trees!


----------



## bfriendly

sportsman94 said:


> Did some more scouting/tree checking on a wma. Found some LOADED persimmons, checked some sawtooths, found a white oak that’s got a couple green acorns on the ground already, a bunch of muscadines, etc. saw two does and had another deer start blowing by the white oak/muscadines.


My calendar said it was time so I went and got a small batch of muscadines at a local Corp property. It was tough at first as someone must have gotten to them before me. I did find a small mother load……two more batches land I’ll be making jelly!


----------



## antharper

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I got a surprise


Man I hate to see that !


----------



## antharper

bfriendly said:


> Was that a sweet gum? I hate those trees!


Looks like a pine tree


----------



## 7 point

DeucesWild said:


> Put new tires on my 4 wheeler trailer. The old ones were “maypops“ and it was only a matter of time before they had me on the side of the road digging out the jack and lug wrench.?


That's a smart thing to do.  I see trailers on the road side all the time with tire issues . You may want to check your wheel bearing as well.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

bfriendly said:


> Was that a sweet gum? I hate those trees!


The only lone pine tree around the cabin


----------



## JustUs4All

I crunked up the old Ford NAA and bush hogged off the camp area used by the folks who have a lease next door. They are coming in to do some work this weekend and their tractor is down.

I needed to slick up the old tractor anyway so a neighbor can start on mowing our roads and touching up some areas in the power line R/W that are a little too thick. I really like to listen to that old Ford purr.  She is 67 years young and cranks on the first try but she is mighty easy to flood.  She is also semi-retired and now sees use only to pull the bush hog along at her own speed.


----------



## elfiii

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I got a surprise



Dang that sucks! You got a big mess on your hands after you get the tree off the structure.

I've got a big one close to mine. Luckily it's on the east side and 95% of the bad weather comes from the west but you may have encouraged me to get it taken down.
As far as what I'm doing today related to deer hunting - honeydo's.  But I can't afford to take any chances this close to opening day.


----------



## fireman32

Hanging stands today.


----------



## fireman32

Fixing to get on the tractor


----------



## Rackmaster

Bush hogged, scouted land, and put out feed.
Will go Monday and do some trimming around my stand.

Will start practicing with crossbow this weekend.


----------



## buckmanmike

Not as bad as Deerhunter. Hope to get down to camp monday to repair.


----------



## slow motion

buckmanmike said:


> Not as bad as Deerhunter. Hope to get down to camp monday to repair.View attachment 1102094View attachment 1102093View attachment 1102094


Nice porch. Especially like the posts.


----------



## buckmanmike

Thanks. Been building cabin for 10+ years. Dried it in real quick with elec, heat and air. Sheetrock not hung till last Jan. Still working on the moldings. Slow and not so steady.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

buckmanmike said:


> Not as bad as Deerhunter. Hope to get down to camp monday to repair.View attachment 1102094View attachment 1102093View attachment 1102094


Dang trees knocking all kinda stuff to pieces


----------



## KevChap

Shooting the bow enjoying some adult beverages. I'm ready to go.. im on doe patrol till October after that I don't shoot anymore


----------



## WishboneW

Sprayed 3 plots today accounting for 60% of our plot area. I will finish tomorrow


----------



## buc101

Put up a new box stand, filled the feeders and mowed the roads and food plots, trimmed around stands and cut in a couple new trails. Tomorrow will put up cover for tripod stands and finish mowing.


----------



## bfriendly

antharper said:


> Looks like a pine tree


I think your right. The break looks just like a sweetgum did in my back yard……..I got another bout to blow.


----------



## bfriendly

My wife met me at Webster’s overlook and we gathered some muscadines. What a blast and a score! Spending time with my lady was even better! I’ve never deer hunted Webster’s but have scouted it pretty thoroughly and this should be a good place to use the saddle……and the boat


----------



## antharper

bfriendly said:


> My wife met me at Webster’s overlook and we gathered some muscadines. What a blast and a score! Spending time with my lady was even better! I’ve never deer hunted Webster’s but have scouted it pretty thoroughly and this should be a good place to use the saddle……and the boat
> View attachment 1102238View attachment 1102239


That is a load ! And should be a great spot for a deer


----------



## AliBubba

Played with my new Sig Kilo 1600 rangefinder.


----------



## Hickory Nut

Got some bush hogging done today.


----------



## slow motion

Was in the boat but saw a lot of deer. My brother kept texting me trail cam pics like this.


----------



## fireman32

Put 4 lok ons up and shot my bow. Gotta trim a few shooting lanes and I’ll be set, til planting time.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Sprayed some roundup and did some road clearing .  Also did some tractor maintenance. And made sure it was ready.  Good cool day for it in Lincoln County.  

Made sure the iron sites for a lever rifle were still on...lol

Next time at the farm I will be ready to bush hog.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Been up all night looking at properties around the house to send letters to try to get permission. Sending about 100 letters out on Monday/Tuesday. All I need is 1 yes.


----------



## snooker1

Picked up some necessary very important things.


----------



## dang

Bought some game bags and another primos rattle bag at bass pro shops. I left my last bag in Ohio last November


----------



## Gbr5pb

Looked at the 40 acres in bartow and checked camera behind home! Most spotted fawns ever


----------



## WishboneW

Finished spraying the food plots for grass yesterday.

I hate grass. If I could afford it I would pave my yard and put down Astro turf

Did I mention I hate grass?


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> Finished spraying the food plots for grass yesterday.
> 
> I hate grass. If I could afford it I would pave my yard and put down Astro turf
> 
> Did I mention I hate grass?



My grandma kept a swept dirt yard. She used a “ brush broom’


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> My grandma kept a swept dirt yard. She used a “ brush broom’


when mill villages existed there were lots of yards like that. Mine is too big to sweep


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> when mill villages existed there were lots of yards like that. Mine is too big to sweep



Glyphosate a few times a year will end your grass problem


----------



## elfiii

Looked at the forecast for next Saturday. At least it's going to be less than 90 degrees.


----------



## Blackston

Pressure washed the house


----------



## Blackston

Blackston said:


> Pressure washed the house


My theory is to start the weekend after deer season with a treat for the bride and finish with GOOD honey - do


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> Glyphosate a few times a year will end your grass problem


Do not want to lose the clover which is why clethodim not gly. 
I would do that at the house but I cannot afford to pave the whole place


----------



## dang

Out of town this weekend with friends but the buddy I’m here with is one of my hunting partners. So we talked a bit of strategy for opening morning and looked at the forecast. It’s almost time!!!


----------



## kayaksteve

Emptied out the gun safe and gave all my guns a good cleaning and once over


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> Do not want to lose the clover which is why clethodim not gly.
> I would do that at the house but I cannot afford to pave the whole place



I was referring to your yard problem ?


----------



## buckmanmike

Removed the limbs that broke my camp cabin porch. Charging my 12v battery to spray tomorrow. Mowed camp and a few rounds around the 4 acre field I will spray tomorrow. Installed the rack on my golf cart to mount the sprayer.
  Enjoying an evening toddy in the cookshack all by myself. Get up early to prep the sprayer and get started.


----------



## buckmanmike

And looked at this pic my cell cam sent.


----------



## cramer

Repaired, changed batteries on two feeders, filled trough feeders.
Not easy finding corn round here.


----------



## cramer

Took the Tiger to the woods.


----------



## Blackston

Measured a Chatham County buck that’s been dead since 2008 just for fun He was a GOOD Island deer


----------



## Jim Thompson

Waxed the bow string yesterday.  Getting close


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> I was referring to your yard problem ?



I ain’t sweepin’ the yard!
8 pecan trees, 1 can’t reach around water oak, and a couple more on the sidelines. Too many leaves


----------



## deast1988

We did 32bags of lime, 
150lbs of corn
3 Attrax blocks
4 tanks of glyco on the food plots 

We getting there


----------



## jhanie79

Seen some piggies shooting doves


----------



## elfiii

Reckon I'll start checking gear and clothes and make sure everything is in it's place for blastoff.


----------



## slow motion

Ventilated my son's favorite target. Left it at the house when he moved to Arizona. I'm calling abandoned property rules.?


----------



## Qazaq15

Washed all my duds and treated them with permethrin, and made sure my kit was stocked up.  Sighted in the muzzleloader at the range yesterday.  Shot the crossbow a little.  Almost time!


----------



## ucfireman

WishboneW said:


> I ain’t sweepin’ the yard!
> 8 pecan trees, 1 can’t reach around water oak, and a couple more on the sidelines. Too many leaves


Backpack blower.


----------



## WishboneW

Sprayed gly on 4 small plots we are planning on planting this year. 

Tightened up the exhaust pipe on the Ford and hooked up the temp guage. Fuel gauge reads full and it should be 3/4 to 7/8 full. My sending unit may not be making good contact with the tank. I hate electrical work


----------



## Throwback

Put salt and molasses out. 
Dog cussed a trail camera.


----------



## antharper

Got at it early this morning . Filled up a couple feeders , put up a ladder stand in a new killing tree . Also trimmed some limbs and worked on a gate at lease . Timber crew couldn’t get in with one of the 6 locks ? so the took it off by the hinges . Hasn’t worked right since and completely fell off today . Also cut a little grass at camp until a flash flood hit . Checked a couple cams also


----------



## WishboneW

ucfireman said:


> Backpack blower.



I been paying a local mom to cut as needed for the last 6 years. Has workers 

I still hate grass


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Mowed the plot in preparation for planting in 2 weeks.


----------



## elfiii

Got gear checked and ready. Now it's raining and I'm bored. Come on Saturday!


----------



## dang

Checked my plot, looks like the roundup is doing its job. Pulled the camera card and looked at a few deer pictures. Hoping to work on the roof for my trough feeder this afternoon


----------



## slow motion

Realized I only have 4 new broadheads left. Probably enough to last me several years but ordered some more just in case.


----------



## BIG RANDY

Got the new skinning shed built, now just need to wire it and run a water line from the well. And lots and lots of bush hogging.  Still have to shoot my crossbow since I had a limb break on me last year in Ohio, got it fixed just have not had time to shoot it yet'


----------



## lungbuster123

Put some seed in the ground on our two small plots...a few weeks earlier than I hoped, but it is what it is. Back to nightshift this week so I had to work with the time I've got. Rain tonight and tomorrow, it seems temps are atleast currently lower than the 90's for the next few weeks. Topped off the feeders also.


----------



## bfriendly

I got talked into using name brand ropes for the saddle. Bought new stuff from Eastern Woods Outdoors. Checked cards and found a camera I forgot I put out. It has dead batteries cause I had it on video. I got a few small bucks rubbing each other’s velvet off which was cool. Some velvet is gon.


----------



## Buck70

lungbuster123 said:


> Put some seed in the ground on our two small plots...a few weeks earlier than I hoped, but it is what it is. Back to nightshift this week so I had to work with the time I've got. Rain tonight and tomorrow, it seems temps are atleast currently lower than the 90's for the next few weeks. Topped off the feeders also.
> 
> View attachment 1103133View attachment 1103135View attachment 1103139View attachment 1103145


Killing field


----------



## buckmanmike

Lung, is that a popup blind on your platform? How is that working for you? I've been thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## dang

Went through my pack and made sure knives, spare blades, game bags were all packed. Got two practice climbs in this afternoon to hunting height. Feeling good, I’m ready


----------



## Rackmaster

Going tomorrow to buy a Weatherby .270.


----------



## lungbuster123

Buck70 said:


> Killing field



Fingers crossed!



buckmanmike said:


> Lung, is that a popup blind on your platform? How is that working for you? I've been thinking about doing the same thing.



It is....my brother built the platform slightly larger than the blind so we could stretch the sides a bit and we used 4" wood screws to hold it where the stake pins usually go. So far so good....survived the tropical storm that came through and never budged. If I think about it I can get some better pics next time I'm down


----------



## Rackmaster

Rackmaster said:


> Going tomorrow to buy a Weatherby .270.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103175


Got it along with 2 Bottom land long sleeve shirts and some Shines Acorn Scent.
Will get corn and deer feed tomorrow.


----------



## AliBubba

Late post... drove around Redlands WMA Monday to figure out possible places to hunt. Found some promising "hunt camps" to start scouting.


----------



## bloodiarrow68

Went to work.


----------



## dang

Shot 3 arrows. Did a double check of my gear list and worked on getting my tote organized before it lives in the truck for the season. Checked the thermacell, headlamp batteries. Pack is ready to go, tote and bow case are almost ready….it’s getting close….I can feel it….3 more sleeps!


----------



## deast1988

Ordered some binoculars, goin to try the Leupold Guide x4s


----------



## Kevantylerr

Went and nocked on some doors trying to get a backup spot for opening week in case my #1 bucks don’t want to show up and was not disappointed


----------



## Kevantylerr

Put four bags of corn at my #1 spot hoping this buck shows back up haven’t seen him the last 18 days


----------



## elfiii

Bagged up and vacuum sealed about 14 lbs of Q I cooked last night. That's so dinner at camp is only a few minutes in the microwave away when we come in at dark.


----------



## campboy

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Went to work.



same here


----------



## NMH5050

My new Muddy Gunner stand arrived today.


----------



## mrskinner82

Won’t be starting my season this weekend kinda bummed. Did a little target practice today. Next thing I know I punched myself in the face. Bow string snapped on me. Gonna be 3 weeks or so before I can get a new string. Local bow shop is swamped. String dealer can’t make them fast enough they say. Guess it’s better to have happened at home then 20ft up a tree! Double check your gear my friends. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## elfiii

mrskinner82 said:


> Won’t be starting my season this weekend kinda bummed. Did a little target practice today. Next thing I know I punched myself in the face. Bow string snapped on me. Gonna be 3 weeks or so before I can get a new string. Local bow shop is swamped. String dealer can’t make them fast enough they say. Guess it’s better to have happened at home then 20ft up a tree! Double check your gear my friends. Good luck this weekend.



Dang that sux.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Shot my bow this morning and adjusted my sights for my new heavier arrow setup. Unfortunately I had several of my inserts that slipped. Looks like I need to change the epoxy I use. Good news is that I had enough arrows that shot well so I have something to hunt with. Bad news is that I have to work opening weekend of bow season. I guess those arrows will still shoot good next week when I'm able to get in the woods.


----------



## MYRX

Bought a new pair of snake boots for opening day of bow season.  The plot was plowed yesterday and I will seed it tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground

mrskinner82 said:


> Won’t be starting my season this weekend kinda bummed. Did a little target practice today. Next thing I know I punched myself in the face. Bow string snapped on me. Gonna be 3 weeks or so before I can get a new string. Local bow shop is swamped. String dealer can’t make them fast enough they say. Guess it’s better to have happened at home then 20ft up a tree! Double check your gear my friends. Good luck this weekend.


How far are you from a bass pro or cabelas?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Went down yesterday planning to get a bunch of stuff done, but the rain for 2 hours kinda squashed that. Rained hard for 2 hours, creeks were flowing hard and everything was soaked. Shot my bow at 40 and 50 yards and the 200 grain field was flying through the target. Put out a few bags of feed. STILL can’t find one of my dads tactacam she put out somewhere and it’s driving me up a wall.


----------



## dang

Shot the bow at 30, 40 and 50. Did some maintenance work around one of my feeders. Going through the rest of my gear tonight and tomorrow and getting climbers out and packed up. Two more sleeps! Hang in there y’all, it’s almost here!


----------



## Rackmaster

Shot my crossbow again dead center, bought a bag of deer feed and some Persimmon Rice Bran.


----------



## dang

Packed the truck and took one final shot with the bow. Buddy is on his way to the house now. How blessed are we?! See y’all out there in the AM. One more snooze!


----------



## slow motion

Hooked up the equipment trailer and loaded tractor. Gonna plow and plant a plot tomorrow. Army worms gotta eat too. Loaded crossbow and hunting gear in the truck.


----------



## elfiii

I’m hunting. Does that count??


----------



## slow motion

elfiii said:


> I’m hunting. Does that count??


If it does then I am on the board as well.


----------



## dang

I practiced not seeing deer all morning


----------



## deast1988

Screwed my broadheads on,
Shot my bow,

10bags of fertilizer 
25lbs of seed

Loaded the truck, we headed to drop a load at camp and do a evening sit.


----------



## gma1320

Deer hunted


----------



## Gbr5pb

Climbed a tree before daylight and sit there 4 hours didn’t see anything though I guess that’s related to hunting


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Replaced straps on the last few ladder stands today, then sprayed the food plots that I bush hogged last weekend. Also spread three more tons of lime on a couple of new plots we just finished. 

Will start plowing plots this week/next weekend in preparation for planting when rain/temperature look right.


----------



## dang

Hung a stand behind the house. Finishing the roof on the feeder here in about 45 minutes. Did a little more work on the plot as well


----------



## longbowdave1

Checked my cameras, checked all the ladders stands, inspected the crops, and getting my Motel on Wheels ready for the hunting season.


----------



## jhanie79

Pulled cards and filled feeders. Gotta cool of first


----------



## 7 point

Help a buddy paint his camp after church it's a old office trailer.


----------



## Nimrod71

Supervised two deer stands being put together.


----------



## Powerline

I did some late summer prescribed fire I had a good day!


----------



## elfiii

Washing clothes getting ready to go again.


----------



## Theturtle

I watched a turkey all morning found a good tree of persimmon and a rub


----------



## bfriendly

elfiii said:


> Washing clothes getting ready to go again.


Washing mine right now before I head to work.

I packed my bags and loaded my weapon……my season starts tomorrow!


----------



## Rackmaster

Checking cam this Eve and pouring out feed! 

Went to the gym this morning so I can look like HHH come fall!


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## WishboneW

Did some more bush hogging today. The 7 foot bush hog is on the other side of the property attached to the Massey. Hooked up a fellow members’s 5 foot (with permission) to the Ford and finished the easternmost side. That extra 2 feet of equipment sure makes a difference.


----------



## Nimrod71

Today Barnie the Boykin and I walked our land line looking for deer sign.  I saw plenty of tracks and several nice trails crossing the creek and going into the peanut fields.  There was a nice rub on a good size post oak and I saw two nice scraps.  Barnie trailed several fresh signs, I expect the deer were in the field and heard use coming and walked back into cover.  There are several good places to put up stands in the bottom.


----------



## Milkman

Walked through Social Circle Ace. I was after plumbing parts but saw enough in their food plot supplies area to make me want to go back.


----------



## dang

May be early, but rain the next three days in the forecast. I got my clover seed in the dirt. Let’s hope it grows!! First time trying it.


----------



## Milkman

Bought some clover seed for over-seeding two plots.  Also bought 6 bags of wheat for over-seeding the plots mentioned and a couple of others. I am thinking about doing the plots late next week, weather permitting. If not then a few days later. Being retired allows me to take advantage of weather.


----------



## Throwback




----------



## deast1988

Tractor guy came yesterday, planted 15lbs of Durana, 250lbs of buck forage oats, 10lbs of chicory 

Here’s to some rain!

Got a New JavaMan long bow coming today if UPS don’t let me down, I’ll be tuning it this evening.


----------



## elfiii

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1104520



Cheater.


----------



## WishboneW

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1104520




Is it that similar to “don’t eat the yellow snow”?


----------



## dang

I did a rain dance on my lunch break ?
It’s working !!


----------



## Milkman

Bought some triple 19 fertilizer. $24 a bag tax and all at Family Farm in Monroe. 
 I saw it at a prominent store in Oconee County yesterday for $30 a bag plus tax.


----------



## gacowboy

I planted our plots today. Let it rain ,


----------



## dang

Gonna go grab some corn here in a few. Bait up the trough feeder. Need to find some old tin roofing first though


----------



## elfiii

I'm going hunting. Be back possibly.


----------



## dang

Got corn out. Just a bag on the ground and a little in the trough for now. Clover seeds are doin something for sure, this rain was great, sitting the stand behind the house this afternoon


----------



## ucfireman

Put out about 20lbs of red crimson clover with about 2 lbs of durana in one area.
Put out about a lb of durana and lb turnips and lb of rape in another area.
Seed was left over from last year and just put it out to put it out.
Put out some durana in the front yard. I like the white flowers and giving the deer something to much where I can watch. 

Thinking of buying/ordering some white crimson clover and wheat  to seed my other areas but need to either cut or disc either before or when I do.


----------



## bfriendly

I did my first saddle hunt yesterday afternoon. It was more of a get the bugs out run, but I went up 3 sticks high and brought the bow with me. I did have one oh poop moment when a prussik got caught in my ropeman 1, but I quickly remedied it. 
 There are a bunch of bugs to get out, but mostly it’s gear related.
 The bare greenbrier vines at the base of my tree jacked up my paracord which then got tangled in my quiver.  As I started to raise my bow it’s all tangled and 2 arrows pop out and 1 is dangling so note to self……..trim away the greenbrier vines!
i also taped up my platform which worked great after switching out a rope mod that failed……good thing I brought that back up strap! I got a bunch of camo vet tape and I like it!


----------



## elfiii

Any questions?


----------



## dang

Refilled a feeder and hooked up two cell cameras here at the house. Pretty excited about having them, I pulled cards last week and had some real nice bucks. It’ll be nice to not have to keep going in there to swap cards!


----------



## elfiii

Washing camo. Going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## gacowboy

Purchased a Millennium tree seat. Looks like a good product.


----------



## GregoryB.

Just signed a contract to buy 51 acres in WV. Beautiful land with a home, pond, deer, bear and turkeys plus it borders state land. River  is about a mile away down the mountain. All public land between the house and river. Will be a nice hike to go fishing.


----------



## Sixes

I ordered 2 more tactacam reveals, 6- 32GB SD cards and 2 more solar panel chargers.


----------



## dang

GregoryB. said:


> Just signed a contract to buy 51 acres in WV. Beautiful land with a home, pond, deer, bear and turkeys plus it borders state land. River  is about a mile away down the mountain. All public land between the house and river. Will be a nice hike to go fishing.


Congrats! Sounds like a sweet setup!


----------



## bfriendly

Bought another trail cam today. I have 5 and didn’t need it, but when the $29 tasco one went from 8 to 12mp, I couldn’t resist. Got 2 more arrows too!


----------



## WishboneW

Ordered a pair of Bogs boots today. Last pair wore out this season. 15 years use


----------



## elfiii

Any questions??


----------



## WishboneW

elfiii said:


> Any questions??
> View attachment 1105890



Is that arrow really a mile long?


----------



## Nimrod71

My Wonderful Wife and I got in the Honda UTV and rode over to see how many deer were in the peanut field.  She counted 27, I counted only 25.  We will go back tomorrow to see who was right.


----------



## furtaker

bfriendly said:


> Bought another trail cam today. I have 5 and didn’t need it, but when the $29 tasco one went from 8 to 12mp, I couldn’t resist. Got 2 more arrows too!


I bought a 28.88 Tasco a few months ago and I'm pretty impressed for the price.

I always buy cameras that I don't need, too. ?


----------



## Deernut3

Went deer hunting


----------



## bfriendly

WishboneW said:


> Is that arrow really a mile long?



ROTF….i was wondering too! At least we know it gets there faster!


furtaker said:


> I bought a 28.88 Tasco a few months ago and I'm pretty impressed for the price.
> 
> I always buy cameras that I don't need, too. ?


Those are the ones I have with a few 38.88s thrown in there. They’ve been great over the years and all I need…..

I went to the stand at Pinelog today and got drenched……the radar was lying to me


----------



## furtaker

bfriendly said:


> ROTF….i was wondering too! At least we know it gets there faster!
> 
> Those are the ones I have with a few 38.88s thrown in there. They’ve been great over the years and all I need…..
> 
> I went to the stand at Pinelog today and got drenched……the radar was lying to me


I just wish they had a battery indicator.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I went deer hunting


----------



## fishman1957

Nothing but I did reload 345  9mm rounds just in case I might need them


----------



## Gbr5pb

Processed a deer! Decided since ain’t found a lease not going to be real picky until get a couple in freezer


----------



## Jim Thompson

I woke up with a smile cause it's coming quick!


----------



## elfiii

WishboneW said:


> Is that arrow really a mile long?





bfriendly said:


> ROTF….i was wondering too! At least we know it gets there faster!



Nope, it’s just shy of a mile. The bow tech cut it a little short.?


----------



## Milkman

Going to the lake and the nearby lease for a few days. Taking tractor, seed, fertilizer, camouflage, crossbow and accessories, etc. Got some young help coming Saturday. 
Gonna be a good trip !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Went hunting


----------



## elfiii

blood on the ground said:


> Went hunting



Me too. Ain’t it great???


----------



## jhanie79

Bush hogging...about 50 acres.  Gonna turn dirt and start planting seed tomorrow.  Then build a box blind on a new area.


----------



## fatback

Climbed up in a deer stand with my bow. Gonna try and do some spraying and mowing this weekend if it isn’t too wet.


----------



## dang

This weekend I’m doing possibly the most important deer hunting related task of the season. Took the wife to Savannah. She knows, when we get back I hit the ground runnin like a bat outa hades and she ain’t gonna see me around quite as much for a few months


----------



## Nimrod71

I had to go to the river this morning to replace the ignition switch in my John Deere and cut the grass.  On the way home I decided I would check out my deer hunting spot.  I was surprised to find three good scrapes within sight of my tree stand.  Along the game trail were several trees that had been torn up with the bark rubbed off.  I want go back until Oct. 16th.


----------



## WishboneW

Set the disks on the harrows to straight and cut some bald spots to be reseeded. Will finish tomorrow


----------



## Powerline

Tires rotated, two new fuel filters, and 3 gallons of Rotella T6! Now I’m ready to kick off the season!


----------



## Son

Mowed some trails to couple of my blinds. Mowed the hunt camp, and checked couple cameras. Just spent the day in the woods.


----------



## Bubba_1122

When I walked outside this morning I thought - “dang, I ought to be sitting in a deer stand”. Sure felt nice outside.

Touched base with ATV Fix It guy today to see if my ATV had been repaired (mouse chewed up wires. It’s been there a while). It ain’t ready yet.

Reached out to the tractor repair folks (rat pretty well chawed all the wires in my tractor too). it ain’t ready either.

Tractor service manager told me when I took it in quite a while ago that the reason mice and rats chew wires is because the plastic insulation has peanut oil in it. That sounds crazy, but he sounded like he knew what he was talking about (had to wonder if they put peanut oil in the insulation so they can partner with mice and rats to sell more wiring).

Wiring harnesses on green tractorsa were backordered for quite a while (about 3 months).

Also bought some D-Con tablets (if/when I get the tractor and ATV back will use to circumvent future issues).

Put together two 2-man Millenium stands and fabricated brackets for legs on another  ladder stand so can install that those this weekend.

Also shot my bow several times (including shot it at 20 and at 30 yards from about 15’ up).

When does deer season come in?


----------



## slow motion

Should be hunting but homework has me hobbled. Needed some replacement ladder stand braces. Found some for 16 bucks each online last week and got em today.


----------



## Son

Searched Amazon to see if they sold "Help". Sure could use some to get the food plots in shape. Then worked on the cart, my lifted buggy, it's making a noise.


----------



## elfiii

Planted my last plot and overseeded another one yesterday. Hunting today.


----------



## Jim Thompson

A few minutes ago I added a waypoint for a new little farm in KS that will hopefully be productive...


----------



## jhanie79

Finished bush hogging.  Gotta seed 7 food plots. Built another box stand, gotta move it. Hopefully it'll all be done tomorrow.


----------



## dang

Checked the progress on a clover plot. Refilled a feeder. Ready to hunt in the AM


----------



## bfriendly

I checked the tracking again for my 3 step aider coming from the Amsteel guy…..ordered on the 17th. I guess I’ll be waiting the full 2 weeks versus the 2-3 days probable…..ugh!


----------



## jhanie79

One food plot down...7 to go...


----------



## AliBubba

Scouted Redlands WMA yesterday and built a ground blind near a white-oak grove. Squirrels were stating to drop the green acorns.


----------



## buckmanmike

Came to camp thursday. Worked on my golf cart and sprayer. Got them both working. Sprayed about 5 acres. Have about 1/2 acre to go. Batteries on cart are about shot. 6.5 y/o. Will pull them tomorrow and replace the 1st full week of Oct. It will run good for about 1/2 mile and start shuttering. Voltage would be down to 48v, after a full charge they are 52v.


----------



## GregoryB.

I took 5 pounds of burger and turned it into just under 1 1/2 pounds of Jerky.  Used my new jerky gun and a hickory seasoning pack from Cabelas.  Turned out great.


----------



## slow motion

Got my truck loaded for a hunt tomorrow morning.


----------



## WishboneW

We over seeded plots today. 

I put the 7 tooth chisel tooth plow to 4 new smaller plots today

I am really liking that Ford 4000 I bought last October


----------



## jhanie79

Finished plot #2, turned over plot #3. Transported the new box stand. Still a ton of work to do......


----------



## elfiii

Washed camo.


----------



## bfriendly

elfiii said:


> Washed camo.


Again? Man let it get natural a little why don’t you……I haven’t even gotten mine dirty I a while so I’m just jealous.


----------



## bfriendly

I added a step to my long sticks, which should get me a couple more feet up when I use them……..


----------



## bfriendly

Just got back from pulling 4 cards and pretty disappointed as it’s nothing like last year. I did find a nice tree to climb and practice using the saddle………hoping to be LFTT in the AM.


----------



## slow motion

Iced one down, changed straps on 1 stand and put up another. Then overseeded some crimson clover.


----------



## 7 point

Paint my buddy's camp


----------



## buckmanmike

Worked on my hunting cart today. It was shuddering, jerky movement. I earlier replaced the FNR switch with a HD one. I swapped back to my original switch and it fixed the problem. Im going to see if I can milk the batteries a little longer.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Put up a new (and very heavy) two man stand this afternoon.

Gonna go back and trim up a few limbs and such tomorrow.


----------



## Rackmaster

Went to the gym and got my swole on!


----------



## Milkman

Did a little golf cart maintenance. 

Took my 3D archery target down 

Planning to go shoot my muzzleloader and #1 deer rifle tomorrow.


----------



## deast1988

Pulled my feeders
Moved 2 reveals to food plots
hung a climber for a bow spot

Moved my ground blind to another plot

Looked at a few of the plots we planted, everything greening up. Over seeded some of the brown patches. 

Might shoot the muzzleloader and a deer rifle tmrw. Before I bow hunt


----------



## bacon6

Got up and started breathing ? checked cell cameras now praying for some much needed rain for my plots


----------



## 1eyefishing

Finally got 7 plots planted. This new seeder machine is the ticket.Leaves the seed 3" deep, with a fine finish.  We just came along ahead of it and harrowing, then slung out lime and fertilizer with the slinger...
 We turned the plots over 2-3 weeks ago and let them sit.


----------



## buckmanmike

Isnt 3" deep too deep for most fall plantings?


----------



## Milkman

Shot the Muzzleloader and 243 as planned. 
Drove through a private tract we hunt and cut up a couple of recent blowdowns. 
Raked the leaves out of a box stand.


----------



## JB0704

Shined my field n neighbors field to see what was out there


----------



## Beagler

I done some bush hogging, make it easier for me to ride the red neck 4 wheeler, and I put a couple stands on my property line.???


----------



## dang

Looked at a few camera pics…stared at on-x and tried to make heads and tails out of my last few hunts.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Set a stand 50 yds from here...


----------



## Son

Built a door for an elevated blind. Then went fishing


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Cleaned my weber Q grill so it will be ready for opening weekend celebrations.

Eta - I love this little grill - pic attached..


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Also scheduled a teleboom lift week after next  to assist with setting up 2 new 12ft tall deer blinds.

Gon be a busy next few weeks.   

So happy rifle season is upon us soon.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Well, I did it Wednesday. Went down to hunting grounds, must have been 90 (at least) and this 66 year old (fool, according to my wife) put on some new ratchet straps, gun ropes, pruned limbs and made some shooting lanes. I wore boots covered with deet.  Still got some red bugs on my lower legs. Finally had to quit as I realized I was suffering from heat exhaustion.
_Then I remembered why I gave up bow hunting.
Give me the high 50's after a good frost and I'm a young man again._


----------



## Ruger#3

I ordered the components for a few hundred rounds of premium ammo a few days back, carried them in from the porch today. There’s some time at the bench ahead.


----------



## Nicodemus

Took my old single shot rifle out of its case and told it I loved it. Tested the edge on my new skinning knife and pronounced it sharp.


----------



## 7 point

Load up my generator, mule, and cooler to head up to camp in the morning.


----------



## GregoryB.

Went out with the muzzle loader for the opener on a SC WMA. No critters were harmed.


----------



## dang

Cleared a few shooting lanes, refilled a feeder, took the leaf blower to my backyard plot. Had the 10pt I’ve been watching walk through 15 min after legal tonight.


----------



## Son

Wifeshusband said:


> Well, I did it Wednesday. Went down to hunting grounds, must have been 90 (at least) and this 66 year old (fool, according to my wife) put on some new ratchet straps, gun ropes, pruned limbs and made some shooting lanes. I wore boots covered with deet.  Still got some red bugs on my lower legs. Finally had to quit as I realized I was suffering from heat exhaustion.
> _Then I remembered why I gave up bow hunting.
> Give me the high 50's after a good frost and I'm a young man again._



Years ago, I began dusting my boots, under the arms and  inside of my trousers with medicated body or foot powder. Haven't had a red bug or tick since. And deer don't seem to mind.


----------



## elfiii

Went hunting. Doing it again today.


----------



## GregoryB.

Looked at a doe through the sights of my muzzle loader. She had another one with her so I figured it was a Mom and a little one so I held off for now.


----------



## Beagler

Went to Wally World and bought a new orange vest and hat, next week I’ll check the rest of my stuff and sight in my rifle.. might not kill anything but I’m not going to spend my days watching gunsmoke, unless it’s bitterly cold, then I’ll watch gunsmoke.  Forgot purchased new boots also


----------



## WishboneW

Spread some clover seed, changed fuel filter on the Massey and hooked up the bush hog to the Ford. Gonna cut some roads tomorrow and Monday. Fertilize all of it rains this week


----------



## Nimrod71

I sold some 243's, 7mm Mag., 6.5 C.M., 308's, 45 L.C.'s, 22 L.R's, 9 mm's, Deer Stands, Corn, 6.5 C.M Rifle, 308 Rifle, 7mm Mag Rifle, 2 Rifle Scopes, Installed a Rifle Scope all to deer hunters and not one from our area.  After work loaded deer stands in truck to go put out tomorrow.


----------



## jhanie79

Still working these plots in


----------



## Jim Thompson

Spent an hour cleaning the zombie stuff off my favorite arrows which happen to be Black Eagle Zombie Slayers ??


----------



## nrh0011

Tilled, seeded, and cultipacked my food plots. Three total, one new one I reclaimed from pines. Forgot to take a pic of the last one. These will be cereal rye, black oats, wheat, rape, and clover mixtures.


----------



## bfriendly

Been working a bunch and bout to head in again. I decided if the high for the day starts with an 8, it’s too hot for me to take a chance at killing and field quartering a deer.  Wednesday was the case and I took the boat to Allatoona WMA……the scrape line is alive and well!. I put two cams out and went to an area I wanted to hunt. I picked out a tree to climb, tacked it so I could find it in the dark and cleared the area around it’s base. It’s 20 yards from a triple scrape on top of a saddle……..I put a cam on the scrapes too.
 I have been tweaking the saddle and gear set up pretty much every day before and after work. I just seem to have to put my hands on it every day and run scenarios. I also shoot the bow every day but only 2 or 3 times with broad heads. I did mod my range finder and grunt call lanyards…..its .8mm bungee. I have also put vet tape on bout everything I can think of that may need some

The top loop is a friction knot I can adjust ………


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Have deer camp just about ready for the start of rifle season.   Need a little more firewood but there is plenty of burnable stuff close by.

Have to do some other last minute preps still though.

Even with a little work left, it feels like coasting into my favorite time of the year.

Thank you Lord.


----------



## HughW2

Yesterday I went to West Point WMA range and checked my rifle.  It is great.  Per Nicodemus I might take it out of safe and tell it that I love it.  Can’t hurt and I might as well learn from the seasoned veterans.


----------



## jhanie79

Done! 7 food plots and a new box stand at a new location..


----------



## slow motion

Got my socks mixed up in laundry so I treated a couple more pairs.


----------



## GregoryB.

I Pimped Out my new Goliath treestand.  Wrapped all the bars on the upper seat portion with pipe insulation then wrapped it in camo tape including the foot rest. Then I added some of Summit's bags that I got on clearance a few years ago. Now I can keep my harness and goodies with my stand and not have to carry a backpack with that stuff in it. 
I also added some pipe insulation and tape to my deer cart and a few rubber washers between some of the connections. Was starting to rattle a bit going down the trail since I use it to haul my treestand in and out.


----------



## cramer

5 food plots, moved a tripod and set up anew Big Dog quad pod


----------



## deermaster13

Got my smoke poles out. Couldn't find a load for the 50 on the left so run 3 rounds thru ole sweet lipped 54 and actually cut holes at 50 yards I was actually amazed myself. No the little hole was a my buddies 22 mag.


----------



## dang

Reorganized my pack. Every time I kill it turns into a mess. Got it back ready to grab and hunt


----------



## bfriendly

My pack is ready too…..this weather really is sucking the wind out of my sails though.


----------



## dang

bfriendly said:


> My pack is ready too…..this weather really is sucking the wind out of my sails though.


It’ll turn soon ?


----------



## HughW2

It’s a death trap, it‘s a suicide rap!
I was cleaning out the hunting supply room today and found this old stand. I guess it is a Baker???  Either way, it went out to the trash.  At 60, I am too old to be hugging trees or riding this thing down them!!!


----------



## slow motion

HughW2 said:


> It’s a death trap, it‘s a suicide rap!
> I was cleaning out the hunting supply room today and found this old stand. I guess it is a Baker???  Either way, it went out to the trash.  At 60, I am too old to be hugging trees or riding this thing down them!!!View attachment 1107831


I've still got one too. Keep meaning to take it to recycling. Ridden it to the ground a few times too.


----------



## nrh0011

HughW2 said:


> It’s a death trap, it‘s a suicide rap!
> I was cleaning out the hunting supply room today and found this old stand. I guess it is a Baker???  Either way, it went out to the trash.  At 60, I am too old to be hugging trees or riding this thing down them!!!View attachment 1107831




Facts, I have fashioned one of those to use while hunting otg. Works pretty well as a tree seat, just a bit bulky. Got many others that need to be scrapped or trashed.


----------



## dang

Purchased 4 Amsteel daisy chains for my sticks. I’ve been running them with the standard straps “buckleless”….it works but man it’s sketchy. I’ve been tying a stopper knots and had two instances this season where it slipped down to the knot. Decided I’m not into dying and wised up…


----------



## dang

Prolly gonna put the standard buckles back on until they come in. Figure I’m playing with fire, I’ll suck it up till they ship


----------



## Milkman

Putting away crossbow and accessories. Getting orange vest pockets loaded and equipped for 3 months of firearms hunting starting in *5 *more days.


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> Putting away crossbow and accessories. Getting orange vest pockets loaded and equipped for 3 months of firearms hunting starting in *5 *more days.


CANT WAIT!


----------



## Gbr5pb

Still not found a lease or a place to gun hunt! Would normally be loading up to go to camp! Daughter and grandsons going to beach Sunday for fall break and want me to go babysit! Try as I might I can’t come up with a good excuse not too!


----------



## nrh0011

Monitored the deluge near my food plots. Hopefully they aren’t completely washed away.


----------



## Nimrod71

I rode Barnie around on my four wheeler checking for deer sign.  Hunted up my Thermacell, blue pads and fuel.  Checked flashlight.  Washed camo in baking soda.


----------



## dang

Found a few pieces of clothing I’d been looking for in my tubs. Pulled the rifles out of the safes. Counted my rounds for 06 and 3030. Got a picture again tonight of a buck on my clover plot behind the house. He’s been there the last five days except for the 3rd. Each night he’s about 30 min past legal, but I know he’s close …..trying to devise a plan. It’s not a big lot.


----------



## bfriendly

dang said:


> Purchased 4 Amsteel daisy chains for my sticks. I’ve been running them with the standard straps “buckleless”….it works but man it’s sketchy. I’ve been tying a stopper knots and had two instances this season where it slipped down to the knot. Decided I’m not into dying and wised up…


My amsteel aider is done, I’m assuming it has been shipped but no tracking number. My hawk sticks have the straps that are sewn every 2 or 3” to make loops. So far they are good, but can be a pain to open the loop. I hope you don’t have to wait too long to get your chains! I bet they gonna be sweet!
I shot the bow and put up a kayak pulley. Probably do the same tomorrow,but am thinking frog toggs and a Xbow


----------



## Bubba_1122

Monday PM worked with my son in law to put up two ladder stands and kinda finalize everything for youth weekend (have 8 y/o and 10 y/o grandsons that are pretty fired up).

Also moved scope off of a rifle I don’t use to a Ruger 243 that had an old low quality scope on it (put a pretty old VX2-3x9x40 on it). Monday afternoon went out and shot both to make sure sighted in for Saturday. Dead center and 1” high at 30 yards. Oldest grand will use that. No excuses.

Also saw a community scrape at that property that’s there every year. Walked around about 15 minutes and found a scrape line with 8 fresh scrapes. That fired me up (this week is about my grands but I’ll be hunting that scrape line next week).

Was in Atl yesterday and on way home stopped at BPS and Sports Center looking for 243 bullets. None to be had but talked to a good friend on the way home and he’s in need of 7-08 shells. We’re swapping a box of 7-08 for a box of 243’s. Gets us both in good shape for a little while. Crazy world.

Think I have some issues with link settings on my Cuddeback cameras. Took them all down and I’m up this morning making sure they’re set right. Will set all of them up on the kitchen counter so when wife and I walk by will take a picS. By lunch I should have them squared away and will take them this afternoon and re-deploy.


----------



## elfiii

Sighted in guns. I'm ready for the gun opener.


----------



## JB0704

elfiii said:


> Sighted in guns. I'm ready for the gun opener.



Today, I thought about sighting mine in. I’ll get to it this weekend Mebbe.


----------



## bfriendly

Sat in the saddle this am for about 3 hours. Got a few more bugs worked out, including taking a leak. I shortened a few prussiks when I got home. If I were in a more probable spot, I could have sat for a long time…….today was more of a practice run, but I was really comfy.


----------



## elfiii

JB0704 said:


> Today, I thought about sighting mine in. I’ll get to it this weekend Mebbe.



I did mine in air conditioned comfort.


----------



## AliBubba

Requested time-off for next week for primitive weapons hunt.


----------



## Milkman

AliBubba said:


> Requested time-off for next week for primitive weapons hunt.



The acorns are ripening and all this rain should have put lots on the ground. Good luck. And I’m off too ?


----------



## Milkman

Drove to hunting camp.  Did odd and end stuff quietly at hunting land. 
Took down and found problems with two cameras. Testing now. 

Also loaded my smoke pole!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorman

I'm a newbie to deer hunting, checked several game cameras on the powerline and firebreaks.


----------



## 86ccord

Loaded up to go plant a few food plots! Busy day tomorrow!


----------



## dang

Refilled a feeder


----------



## bfriendly

Got up a tree this am with one stick. Great trial run and lots of knowledge gained. Lots of mishaps including dropping my rappelling device, and sending my entire retrieve rope all the way to the ground. I ended up using the end of my main rope to fish it back up, just like I used my retriever rope (paracord) to fish my ATC/carabiner after dropping them. I’m using a strap with S hooks to hang my bow and kgear so I used an S hook for my retriever hook………….can’t believe how high I got with only 2 moves


----------



## Milkman

Enjoyed a great morning in the woods. 
Got the stuffing scared out of me when this dead pine fell nearby.


----------



## AliBubba

Invited a friend to go MLer hunting tomorrow..


----------



## Blackston

Put the crossbow up and put Maggie in the Truck( that’s an old pic but you get it )


----------



## Son

I couldn't make it to the woods today, but kept up with my righthand man as he put in 6 food plots with mixed wheat and oats. Cell camera keeping track of who comes and goes in and out showed two different trucks come in and leaving within 45 minutes. members putting out corn no doubt. Noticed they didn't try and find out who was in ahead of them or what they were doing. Probably figures there was work involved. Laziest group I've ever had in all the years, and I've had a lease since 75. Here's my help leaving after working most of the day. I put in 3 plots Tuesday without any help. The two of us will get it done, We have a total of 15 plots.


----------



## 86ccord

Planted 6 food plots, put some camo on a few club stands and built a box blind. We are deer season ready!


----------



## bfriendly

More saddle tweaking. I wrapped my aider over the last step to shorten it a touch. Then I put the small platform back on the top of that short stick and added dampening. Gonna see how it goes leaving the big platform at home. I learned The other day that I will always bring a lineman belt so I made some adjustments to that too. Hoping to do another test run and then hunt Tuesday and Wednesday. Pinelog archery ends Friday so I’m running out of time for my target deer! That’s anything from that WMA!


----------



## JustUs4All

Today I rested up for more hunting later.


----------



## dang

My predator platform started the dreAded clicking the last two hunts. Gonna be looking at that as soon as I get home ?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Today I rested up for more hunting later.



You better include a nap to ensure sufficient rest ?


----------



## slow motion

Cleaned the blood off my pack knife and knife for skinning and quartering. Touched up edge on both.


----------



## Rackmaster

Mounted my New Burris Scope on my New Savage 30-06


----------



## Hickory Nut

Attached the cushions to my ladder stands and cleaned up an area on the edge of the bottom for a new spot to set a chair on the ground.  The old spot left me exposed. Now I have some brush as a background to break up my silhouette.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Didn’t do anything yesterday or today related to deer hunting except shoot my bow and scroll through pics on my phone.

Saturday I taught my 7 y/o grandson how to hook up the safety harness to the prussic and go up the stand quietly. Also taught him how to whisper instead of talk out loud.

Also about 2 hours later helped him load up his first deer ever (young spike/button+) and drove it to the processor with him, his brother and his dad. He made a really nice shot at 44 yards.

BTW, to a 7 year old that only wanted to kill “a boy” any buck’s a trophy.

What a fun day it was (in fact 2021 has been a pretty good year. Other grandson (9 at the time) killed his first deer in January and kilt a really nice gobbler in March).

The Redneck Training Academy is open for the Fall Semester.


----------



## Kowtown

Wife washed my home office window so I can see my feeder better...

Think I might need a nap now.


----------



## elfiii

Nuthin'. Absolutely nuthin'. If I can bidness taken care of by tomorrow then I'm headed to camp Thursday and I'll hunt with my bow Thursday and Friday and then Saturday morning out comes Ole Painless.


----------



## mallardsx2

Planted turnips.


----------



## Nimrod71

I rode land lines looking for deer sign trespassers.  Saw five turkeys, two squirrels and one buck deer.  There were plenty of foot tracks where deer moving from the creek bottoms and field drains across the pine plantation.  From what I saw there were at least a dozen good stand sites.


----------



## Rackmaster

Put up fences to keep the cows from eating my corn and feed.

Bug bombed a shooting house.

Got stuck on my atv scouting and had to get my 11 yr old cousin to pull me out, that was fun to hear him laugh after he got stuck Sunday and I had to pull him out!  

Hopefully tonight I will mount my New Burris Scope on my New Weatherby Rifle


----------



## ditchdoc24

Pulled my new Millennium tree seat out of the box and put it in my truck. Slowly getting ready for the gun opener. Trying to figure out how I'm going to make sure I'm up in time Saturday morning. I have to go to my son's football game in Martinez Friday evening and we have a 90 minute ride home afterward. Looking at getting to bed about midnight and don't want to be late to the stand.


----------



## AliBubba

Getting my stuff together to head to Redlands WMA tomorrow..


----------



## slow motion

Ordered some Legg's #10.


----------



## dang

elfiii said:


> Nuthin'. Absolutely nuthin'. If I can bidness taken care of by tomorrow then I'm headed to camp Thursday and I'll hunt with my bow Thursday and Friday and then Saturday morning out comes Ole Painless.


Hey, that’s the same thing I did


----------



## dang

I s’pose I looked at on-x some. That’s just a bored habit


----------



## slow motion

Read the first 80 post in deer hunting 101 in the sticky at top of the page. Going to take a while to get through 26 pages.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=69253


----------



## Son

Cleared some shooting lanes, checked plots, looking good. Fertilized and watered the greens planted at camp. Shot some ol hogs and left them for the varmits.


----------



## Hickory Nut

Zeroed in.


----------



## Wifeshusband

deermaster13 said:


> Got my smoke poles out. Couldn't find a load for the 50 on the left so run 3 rounds thru ole sweet lipped 54 and actually cut holes at 50 yards I was actually amazed myself. No the little hole was a my buddies 22 mag.


That's some good shootin' there. I'm talking Jimmy Stewart _Winchester '73 _shootin'.


----------



## elfiii

Thought about it all day. I can't go tomorrow but I'm headed to camp Friday.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Milkman

Hunted Saturday through Tuesday am.  Had to come home for a couple of days for a funeral. Headed back tomorrow with muzzleloader AND 243. Will switch out Friday night. 
I hope you younger fellas enjoy retirement as much as I am. ?


----------



## Nimrod71

I repainted two of my climbing stands.  Tuned my Jeep up, check tires, changed oil and filter, greased U-joints, repacked wheel bearings, checked wench and cable and charged battery.  Ironed camo shirt and pants.  Checked stand bag, flash light and batteries, compass, grunt call, snort call, E-Trex, Thermacell, rope, binoculars, knife, marketing tape, matches and fire starter, poncho.  Next was the deer stand snack sack, Milky Ways, Butterfingers, Mounds, Jelly Beans.  I'm about ready.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Today I gave my muzzleloader it's at least annual complete breakdown and cleaning. I had refused to reload it after shooting my avatar buck with it on opening day of ML...  And that was because I last cleaned and loaded it last year and I never fired it so it sat in the safe for the complete year with a balloon over the end of the barrel. After cleaning, I had planned on taking it back to deer lease for the end of the week, but wife wants to go to the mountains.
So I'm loading it and the rifle up for a weekend at the mountain camp.
Hunting for bear, But I'll get a day or 2 jump with the muzzle loader before rifle on Saturday.  But I'll be in a hurry to get back because I have to spring a couple traps on my hopefully next quarry at hunt camp...

Niner...



zz


----------



## 86ccord

Cell cam pics showed up. Looked at the weather and wind direction. Checked wind for Saturday decided on a few spots to try and hunt.


----------



## bfriendly

I hunted hard Tuesday, but only saw my first coon at the log. More squirrels (none fox) than I’ve seen in a while. Wednesday I went to a place about 9:30 and tacked it. Climbed the tree I chose and sat til about noon. This saddle thing works! I just have to get better at the climbing part. I cannot believe how comfy I am once I’m settled in. Getting up there quickly and quietly is the challenge……right now I’m focusing on not falling 
I ordered two cam cleats and 50’ synthetic winch rope. I’m Thinking a cam cleat will help with the moving of my 1 stick…….not sure what I’ll use the winch rope for, but I have ideas.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Summer evening rides are officially over. Put my roof and windshield back on and gave the ol girl an oil change (that sounds bad ? )

Washed 2 big totes of hunting clothes.

Gotta hook up the trailer here in a few days.


----------



## Nimrod71

Wife and I went for a Jeep ride this afternoon to put my stand up.  She had never been to my new hunting area.  It's important to her to know where I hunt in case she has to come find me.  You never know what is going to happen, especially when you get old.  Got the stand on the tree where I killed a big one last year.  There is a big scrape about 10 yds from my stand and I can see 4 deer trails and a fire break.


----------



## Silver Britches

Took a long ride through two big areas today with dad. Seen some good sign on the roads. Now I gotta get in there and have a closer look.


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> Summer evening rides are officially over. Put my roof and windshield back on and gave the ol girl an oil change (that sounds bad ? )
> 
> Washed 2 big totes of hunting clothes.
> 
> Gotta hook up the trailer here in a few days.
> View attachment 1109629View attachment 1109630



That means it's fixin' to get real. 

I'm going hunting today for several days so that's what I'm doing that's related to deer hunting.


----------



## Milkman

Passed up on a couple of 2 year old 8 pointers. They may not be so lucky if my nephew sees them.


----------



## AliBubba

Made sure that my Ruger .308 is still dialed in at Wilson Shoals shooting range.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Passed up on a couple of 2 year old 8 pointers. They may not be so lucky if my nephew sees them.



Just finished my “power nap”. Time to go back and finish out muzzleloader week.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Milkman said:


> Just finished my “power nap”. Time to go back and finish out muzzleloader week.


Same page...


----------



## WishboneW

No deer hunting. Brother in law with pheasant


----------



## dang

It’s not deer hunting related but I want to stay on this thread so…after a hard three days of deer hunting, and having to work early this morning, I am napping…much needed, I need a good recharge so I can hit it hard next week. The best days are ahead of us my friends! Keep grinding, whole season can change at a moments notice! All it takes is one


----------



## JustUs4All

Today I deer hunted and did some deer finding but no deer shooting.


----------



## buckmanmike

I went to deer camp week before last and planted my plots. Came back last Sunday. Mowed monday, took a quick trip for wagering in Biloxi tuesday. Came back to camp friday. I was useless saturday. Hunted today. Saw nothing. My nephew was in a stand 300 yards from me and saw 5 does. He let them pass.


----------



## JustUs4All

I went out to the sign in box and did an early sign in for a friend who wanted to hunt the tower stand that he built on my place.  He doesn't get to hunt as much as some of my other "members" so I like to see that he gets "his stand" when he wants it.


----------



## jhanie79

Noted 3 small bucks hit by cars along I-75 in henry county.  They starting to get frisky


----------



## HDDyna06

Went to work so I can get paid in order to support my hunting and fishing hobbies.


----------



## bfriendly

dang said:


> It’s not deer hunting related but I want to stay on this thread so…after a hard three days of deer hunting, and having to work early this morning, I am napping…much needed, I need a good recharge so I can hit it hard next week. The best days are ahead of us my friends! Keep grinding, whole season can change at a moments notice! All it takes is one


This^^ i am in search of the perfect tree everywhere I go…..the day will come!


HDDyna06 said:


> Went to work so I can get paid in order to support my hunting and fishing hobbies.


Man oh man this! I am counting the days til vacation too! One more week and I’m heading to KY! I have a whole week and my best friend is coming too! I have been avoiding my favorite Corp spot…..we gonna hunt it a day or two as well!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Killed this one while hunting the other day.


----------



## livinoutdoors

I watched a giant buck run the creek by my neighbors pasture towards my stand by the creek in my woods, as i was driving away for the morning.....


----------



## Son

Repaired the motor on my ezgo club car, replaced the bearing. It's quiet now and ready to hit the woods. It was not an easy job. Visited five auto parts stores, two towns before a bearing was found that fit. It's a necessary tool at my age to get around, and to drag game out.


----------



## Milkman

Been loving being out there quite a few days since October 9th.
I had to accept that my oldest grandson ( HS Senior) who is a real buck slayer has fallen prey to a stronger addiction.  Yep, he’s in love?. Hasn’t picked up bow or gun this season.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT

I went.


----------



## dang

Put out corn in the back feeder and reposition the cell cam. It wasn’t getting pictures and the corn was all ate up so hoping to have eyes back on the little movement I have behind the house.


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> Been loving being out there quite a few days since October 9th.
> I had to accept that my oldest grandson ( HS Senior) who is a real buck slayer has fallen prey to a stronger addiction.  Yep, he’s in love?. Hasn’t picked up bow or gun this season.


Never fails. He’ll come back around


----------



## Milkman

Got a new safe. Organizing my stuff in it. Wondering what other deer hunters are doing today.


----------



## dang

Got a jetboil backpacking stove yesterday and some freeze dried meals. Planning a few all-day/multiple day hog trips where I go in and don’t come back out until I get one. Hoping to use it this weekend. I also Re-organized my pack and changed blade on the havalon. Restocked game bags…ready to grab and go at a moments notice again! Check in hunt Thursday so scouring maps and trying to somewhat focus on work…


----------



## Milkman

Looked at the only daylight picture in a couple of weeks


----------



## Triple C

Drove down to my piece of dirt mid day n just strolled around property in electric golf cart. Didn’t even take a weapon. Should have. Coulda shot bout 10 pigs.


----------



## Milkman

Triple C said:


> Drove down to my piece of dirt mid day n just strolled around property in electric golf cart. Didn’t even take a weapon. Should have. Coulda shot bout 10 pigs.



I carry a coyote gun every time.


----------



## Buck70

Posted a thread to try to lease some property to hunt on.


----------



## Sixes

I hunted


----------



## dang

Yeah, been hunting. Good season, grinding it out till the end…I wana stay on the thread though so…reorganized my pack and cleaned knives replaced havalon blades, restocked oatmeal and freeze dried meals cleaned my jetboil. Ready for the morning…gonna be a wet one


----------



## WishboneW

Put the last one in the cooler today. Now to start on next year


----------



## bfriendly

I keep buying saddle stuff and am waiting on a ring of steps. I also ordered a roll up pouch for my rope n stuff. I have to work today and Monday then I’m on vacation for a week! I WILL KILL A DEER! I pray


----------



## bfriendly

Triple C said:


> Drove down to my piece of dirt mid day n just strolled around property in electric golf cart. Didn’t even take a weapon. Should have. Coulda shot bout 10 pigs.


Brah, you know better than that! That’s why everyone owns an AR!


----------



## kingfish

Looked at the weather and decided that Wednesday and Thursday are going to be great days since the morning lows are in the 40's.


----------



## Milkman

Sat in my man-room and looked over a lifetime collection of deer hunting stuff. Also watched the Kevin Costner movie “The Guardian” 
I’m gonna clean this place up one day and take some pictures to share.


----------



## Milkman

Sent this picture to my wife. 
She says Rambo left a LOT of “stuff” out.


----------



## Milkman

My son gave me a basket and some heavy duty rubber strap mounts for Christmas. I mounted them today on my golf cart.
The straps are just right for my pole saws.
Gotta get ready. Season will be here before you know it. ?


----------



## bfriendly

Milkman said:


> My son gave me a basket and some heavy duty rubber strap mounts for Christmas. I mounted them today on my golf cart.
> The straps are just right for my pole saws.
> Gotta get ready. Season will be here before you know it. ?View attachment 1127862View attachment 1127863


That’s sweet and that pups ready to go too! 
I got my new merino base layers from Midway and plan to try them put in the am. I’m still hunting but scouting new ground. I got a new pack of tacks in case I find the right trees too.


----------



## Son

Unloaded my hunting equipment, now the truck needs cleaning a bit. I've seen better deer seasons even though I did get four deer, my personal limit. It was too warm, and there was acorns and green browse everywhere. Deer didn't need to move much to keep the rumen full. Most would lay up and chew the cud. While we sat in stands munching on snacks. lol


----------



## toolmkr20

Cried because I didn’t get my target buck lol.


----------



## bany

Just got on stand for the second time today! Xbow. Been getting down at dark thirty to walk thru doe lately.


----------



## dang

Dropped a few pins on the map to go check someday


----------



## Spotlite

Brought all of my chairs from my box stands home that need upholstery work.


----------



## MYRX

I rebuilt the carb on my 2000 Honda Fourtrax yesterday. She fired right-up. That ATV has carried a lot of deer out of the woods for me. Today, I hope the shrink tube I ordered to repair my API climbing stand chain shows up.

I also started my serious diet this morning. (obviously i did not yesterday because of the big football game). Decided I was too fat this past deer season. I am pushing 68 and need to loose about 15 pounds and get in shape. 185 is my goal. Have not been at that weight since I was 40.


----------



## fireman32

Camo is packed up, processing equipment is cleaned and stored, stand removal coming soon.
Walked my small 40 acre plot today, chopped  down and sprayed some privet that’s trying to make a stand.  Made mental plans for more sweet gum removal. 2 weeks ago had me clearing areas around some white and swamp chestnut oaks.  Have to keep reminding myself the work will provide great benefits to wildlife in the near future.
Developing year round food sources and cover out of an open hardwood bottom is a task.


----------



## antharper

Walked around in a plot for a few minutes to make sure a shed wasn’t shining . Several people in my area say they are dropping , me personally think it’s a month to early . Filled up a spin feeder with corn and a couple trough’s with peanuts . About to get serious and really help my deer and put some steel in the ground and see if I can’t remove a few coyotes and coons


----------



## Milkman

I invited the locals over for a clover dinner.


----------



## elfiii

I'm sulking because the season is over and it's cold outside.


----------



## dang

elfiii said:


> I'm sulking because the season is over and it's cold outside.


Same!
Yesterday I put 5 miles in scouting on a local wma…5 pouty sulking miles….


----------



## bfriendly

I ordered more stuff. New cord for prussiks some g hooks for my saddle leg straps and kydex hook to hold my platform. Got a new carabiner coming  too. It’s never ending!


----------



## Milkman

Bought a quart of herbicide dye.


----------



## fishfryer

Milkman said:


> Bought a quart of herbicide dye.


What color?


----------



## Milkman

fishfryer said:


> What color?


Blue. $32 at TSC


----------



## fishfryer

Milkman said:


> Blue. $32 at TSC


I’ve thought of using it on tree line never have. I’ll keep TSC in mind.


----------



## tell sackett

Got a couple of ground blinds ready to pack up. Filled up one feeder and did a little scouting for a new spot to put another one. Gonna have to clear a spot for a blind and cut some shooting lanes. 
Dad blame, I’m behind already!


----------



## Son

Retrieved some chairs from blinds. Put up another cell camera and did some scouting. This is the time of year to do deer scouting. They will do about the same thing next season, so I check for trails that still show activity. Measured an elevated blind for repairs. Noticed our woods are flooded again. Good turkey sign where I expected it.


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought enough 7mm 120 grain ballistic tips to last me and all the kids and maybe their kids 20 years worth of hunting. One of my favorite calibers is 7mm-08 and we have 2 in the safe with another one coming before next season. I love the ballistic tip in that caliber so when I found some projectiles I jumped on it.


----------



## dang

Listened to a few hunting podcasts. 
Expanded “my area” on my local WMA on on-X and made mental plans on how I’ll attack this weekend with some boots on the ground so I’m ready for new scenery come next season.


----------



## MYRX

I got lucky and found a Browing single shot model 1885 in 30-06. I bought it this morning, calling it my retirement gift as i retired in October. Beautiful rifle.  Next week I plan to go out to property and put out some deer food and protein supplements.


----------



## RamblinWreck88

Snagged a few sets of camo on clearance last week and just now got them... Nothing too fancy, but they layer well together and will be a great improvement over my old military surplus jacket and early season UA pants. Next I just need some insulated boots for the mountains.


----------



## RamblinWreck88

MYRX said:


> I got lucky and found a Browing single shot model 1885 in 30-06. I bought it this morning, calling it my retirement gift as i retired in October. Beautiful rifle.  Next week I plan to go out to property and put out some deer food and protein supplements.


I have always thought that those were such beautiful, classic rifles. That's a worthy retirement gift, indeed.


----------



## elfiii

More sulking for me.


----------



## dang

Driving home from Knoxville. Deer podcasts for the drive is about the best I can do.


----------



## crucible02

Went and bought some ammo at Barrow Gun Shop in Butler


----------



## Milkman

Got my little generator out of the shop. It needed some carburetor TLC that my big arthritic fingers couldn’t do anymore.


----------



## fireman32

Did paperwork for taxes.  The tad over 100 pounds of venison in the freezer  cost me $2.40 a pound this year.  Excluding my time to process of course.


----------



## buckmanmike

I recieved my Dawg NC tshirt and cap today. I'll be wearing it around camp next season.


----------



## Blackston

Well yesterday I started a thread about a big ole buck killed in my neck of the woods and then resurrected a thread about my brother killin his best 2 bucks in one sit after 25 yr break from hunting , But nothin seems to be able to distract any one away from that other thread ??‍


----------



## dang

Blackston said:


> Well yesterday I started a thread about a big ole buck killed in my neck of the woods and then resurrected a thread about my brother killin his best 2 bucks in one sit after 25 yr break from hunting , But nothin seems to be able to distract any one away from that other thread ??‍


I read the seek one thread this morning in order to better myself as an outdoorsman and prepare myself for the upcoming deer season.


----------



## Milkman

dang said:


> I read the seek one thread this morning in order to better myself as an outdoorsman and prepare myself for the upcoming deer season.


----------



## Milkman

Blackston said:


> Well yesterday I started a thread about a big ole buck killed in my neck of the woods and then resurrected a thread about my brother killin his best 2 bucks in one sit after 25 yr break from hunting , But nothin seems to be able to distract any one away from that other thread ??‍


Link the threads here.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Got a new Glendale buck on a deal for practice! Still looking for a lease but having no luck. Entertaining grandson #1 and checking weather for a bonus meat hunt maybe in the morning


----------



## Blackston

Milkman said:


> Link the threads here.


Teach me something? I’ve often wondered how ? Plz


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> Link the threads here.


I guess I did do something actually deer hunting related yesterday. Found out after 3 years (going on year 4), I finally made it to the top of the waiting list for a club with some guys I work with. He texted this week and let me know it’s looking like I’ll be making it on this year. I’ve enjoyed a heck of a run on public land the last 3 years and I killed a ton of deer and probably learned more that I ever have in a three year period. I plan to join the club but I think I’ll still be focusing heavily on some of the public properties I’ve grown to love over the last three years. Will be nice to have options


----------



## Milkman

Blackston said:


> Teach me something? I’ve often wondered how ? Plz



Using a phone:

Open the thread you wish to create a link to. 

At the top it says forumgoncom

Click and hold and “copy” should appear 

Select copy. 

Go to to where you want to copy and create a post

In the post window click and hold until “paste” appears 

Click on paste.


----------



## Blackston

https://forum.gon.com/threads/what-will-you-different-this-season-answer-update-found-him.1002544/ Well don’t i now feel like a high tech red neck!!!


----------



## Blackston

https://forum.gon.com/threads/monster.1010744/ thanks again @Milkman


----------



## slow motion

Blackston said:


> Well yesterday I started a thread about a big ole buck killed in my neck of the woods and then resurrected a thread about my brother killin his best 2 bucks in one sit after 25 yr break from hunting , But nothin seems to be able to distract any one away from that other thread ??‍



Very passionate folks in that one. 

Thinking maybe some of them just need to get laid. Then maybe they can refocus some of that energy in a more positive direction.


----------



## Sixes

I'm taking advantage of the extended season and sitting over a corn pile deciding if I want to shoot one this evening.


----------



## dang

Walked and walked and walked. 
Got 3 cameras out. Took me setting up the first to figger out all the energizer batteries I brought was deader n’ a doorknob. Made due with what I had. Marked some good sign. You can really see the trails this time a year. Always amazes me


----------



## Gbr5pb

Walked out basement door about 8:30 this morning there was 8 deers between me and the dog lot was thinking about having a sneak one experience


----------



## dang

Sneak one right into the ol crockpot ?


----------



## JB0704

Mowed the last of the corn I left standing for em, they ain't et it by now it's their problem.  May go watch some internet huntin' videos for tips from the pros.


----------



## kwabena

Studied deer anatomy, took my bow in for repair, getting ready to schedule time at the techno hunt range


----------



## MYRX

Yesterday, I went to the Athens Gun Club and sighted in my Browing 1885 High-Wall at 25 yds. Today, I will look for a rifle range in area where I can go sight in at 100 and maybe 200 yds. Any suggestions?


----------



## Milkman

MYRX said:


> Yesterday, I went to the Athens Gun Club and sighted in my Browing 1885 High-Wall at 25 yds. Today, I will look for a rifle range in area where I can go sight in at 100 and maybe 200 yds. Any suggestions?



Wilson Shoals WMA


----------



## MYRX

Thanks Milkman


----------



## dang

Went to work. I guess that counts. Someone’s gotta pay for all that gas I burn every fall


----------



## Son

Had good help leveling a relocated blind, and anchoring it.


----------



## Milkman

Rode over the property on golf cart
Removed blowdown trees in two places 
Freshened 6 mineral licks. 
Pulled 4 soil samples 
Put batteries in a Cuddelink camera 
Wished for September


----------



## MYRX

Got a wild hair and bought some peanut seeds that I will plant on a food plot. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Milkman

MYRX said:


> Got a wild hair and bought some peanut seeds that I will plant on a food plot. Hopefully it works.



I have never been around peanut farms. I assume deer eat the plants, correct?


----------



## TJay

Well it's not today but night before last we were headed to the Mexican restaurant and nearly met an 8 point who was standing on the side of the road getting ready to cross. He was a nice buck and I was mildly surprised he was still holding on to his headgear.


----------



## NMH5050

Talked to a neighbor who is going to expand my existing food plot. It is currently 2 acres and mowed to the ground. Going to add another 1.5 for them. He is going to mulch 8 year old pines on the northside of the plot. The south side is mature 75 year old hardwoods with a large swamp to the west. Should be really sporty!


----------



## Milkman

Moved a feeder


----------



## dang

Watched some deer last night on the front feeder. One nice wide 6…glad he’s still alive. Doubt I’ll hunt em but I always enjoy watchin deer. Feels related


----------



## Howard Roark

Day 2 of skull mounts.


----------



## MYRX

To answer Milkman, first buck I shot in 1977 was on a peanut field in Steward County. I never hunted a peanut field again, but I would assume it is attractive and provides protein.


----------



## pottydoc

Put a new scope on one of my rifles


----------



## elfiii

Watched it rain.


----------



## Milkman

Sitting in my shop/man room/hidey hole piddling with hunting stuff.


----------



## bfriendly

I learned a few knots and watched several videos of SRT climbing . I’d like to try climbing straight up the rope, instead of using a climbing stick in certain situations. I will have to buy a longer rope to accomplish this, but that’s the plan. I am gonna use what I have and do some short climbs and see if it’s gonna be doable…..my hopes are high!


----------



## Howard Roark

Finished this and last years antlers with 40 V developer.

Has anyone ever re-colored antlers from a pickup?


----------



## Gbr5pb

Just wishing I still had a food plot to work on


----------



## kingfish

Going tomorrow to try and unravel a huge block of thick planted pines that has tons of sign coming and going from all roads surrounding it.  Super thick and from Google Earth, doesn't look like there are many tall trees to climb.  It's a WMA and across the road is a big dog hunt club. May come down to a Lock On 5 feet off the ground or something like that.  Really looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Son

Went to the woods to work on a hog trap, and check cameras. One camera was dead, installed new batteries. It rained off and on, mostly on. Rain kept me from installing the new drop door frame on a hog trap, so left it there for another day. Just propped it up against one of the blinds.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Just finished a big plate of Venison stew over wild rice, followed by two slabs of cherry pie. It's all I can do to sit here and type.


----------



## Lilly001

I cleared the property line where I’m going to put a new box blind (I have permission to hunt the adjoining property). I used the bucket of my tractor to knock over the small trees and push them out of the way. Then I ran the disc over the newly cleared area.
This will give me a plot about 50 yds wide by about 150 yds long.
It real sandy so I think I’ll lime it and try clover in it.
Its a boundary between planted pine and a mature hardwood plot.
I have hunted this plot, usually planted in oats, for 5 years. I always see deer and have shot a few real nice ones on it. I just decided a nice shoot house would be an upgrade over the ladder stand I’ve been using.


----------



## Son

Lilly001 said:


> I cleared the property line where I’m going to put a new box blind (I have permission to hunt the adjoining property). I used the bucket of my tractor to knock over the small trees and push them out of the way. Then I ran the disc over the newly cleared area.
> This will give me a plot about 50 yds wide by about 150 yds long.
> It real sandy so I think I’ll lime it and try clover in it.
> Its a boundary between planted pine and a mature hardwood plot.
> I have hunted this plot, usually planted in oats, for 5 years. I always see deer and have shot a few real nice ones on it. I just decided a nice shoot house would be an upgrade over the ladder stand I’ve been using.



I have 6 shooting houses elevated. A necessity at my age at times, depending how the weather is treating the joints at the time. Also nice when it's real cold, I can use my buddy heater, take a nap without fear of falling etc. Showing two of them. One is solid and heavy, difficult to relocate. Then two are framed, covered with a camo tarp. Makes it light and easy to relocate if needed. Photo is of it leaning before I had it anchored. Killed a good 8 from it this past season,.


----------



## smoove

Hung some cameras on a 506 acre track we picked up (free the best kind) in Jackson county


----------



## fireman32

Milkman said:


> I have never been around peanut farms. I assume deer eat the plants, correct?


More like, devour the plants.


----------



## Rosco

Sent some arrows down range at 30yds and spent some time with my little daughter shooting her beginner bow. That will payoff with her down the road and I look forward to that moment!


----------



## dang

Headed to pull camera cards here in a few. I’m proactively claiming credit


----------



## Milkman

More piddling. I use a pop up tent to park my golf cart under at one lease. It’s down and at home now. Doing some maintenance on it.  Might take it outside and pop it up this afternoon.


----------



## Milkman

Posted up a thread about a farm equipment auction.  This is a place you can get your deer farming tools and see lots of people. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/franklin-county-young-farmers-spring-auction-2022.1011863/


----------



## Gentleman4561

Took down a set up steps and platform I used for my saddle, and finished clearing for a new food plot.


----------



## Milkman

Picked out sticks and rocks and bagged up my 4 soil samples gathered Wednesday. Hopefully will take them to my local Extension office in a day or two.


----------



## Hunter922

Went to Troup county and Pulled our two ladder stands. More members and less acreage than his post on here..Just a bad club with a bad president.


----------



## bfriendly

I shot my bow. Bout to go check a cam and put out another in a new spot.


----------



## dang

Pulled cameras and scouted some new old areas. Found some promising sign that I’ll surely return to at some point next season.


----------



## Triple C

Ordered 5 good quality ladder stands to replace the few cheap Guide Gear stands that have major rust and no longer safe to use. Sadly the 4 cheap ones didn’t last more than 5 yrs. 

This fall will be Milenniums, Family Traditions, Rivers Edge and 1 X-Stand ladder that’s proven to be a winner.


----------



## SRShunter

Just bought some new rubber boots that are snake proof also. Yay!!! Going to move stands at the end of the month and do some nasty machete work in a cutover swamp that was cleared in 2017. Too wet for the tractor, probably could get away with it if not for the huge stumps you can't see until it's to late. Oh well time to man up and it will be great exercise at least that's what they say. Did I mentioned there's briars in there that will go 170 plus...booners for real


----------



## rstallings1979

I took the boys on their first real squirrel hunt together yesterday.  We only killed one but I skinned it and fried it up for them to eat.   I also took delivery of a 5090e John Deere.  I traded in my 5055e.  I hope to start saving for an 84 inch woods FPS and I wanted more horsepower than I had before.  This time I made sure I got the grapple with toggle switch installed.


----------



## Milkman

Took my soil samples to Walton Extention office. $10 per sample this year. UGA is feeling inflation too I guess.


----------



## Triple C

rstallings1979 said:


> I took the boys on their first real squirrel hunt together yesterday.  We only killed one but I skinned it and fried it up for them to eat.   I also took delivery of a 5090e John Deere.  I traded in my 5055e.  I hope to start saving for an 84 inch woods FPS and I wanted more horsepower than I had before.  This time I made sure I got the grapple with toggle switch installed.


Did the same on the tractor piece rstallings.  Picked up a JD 5085.  Gonna keep my Kubota M4800 as that thing is a work horse but been wanting a lil more HP and most of all a cab with AC n heat.  Got my eyes on either a Woods or Firminator to replace my old Plot Master before end of summer.


----------



## Milkman

Made a plan with my brother for a work/fish week in March. We will hang out at our little place on Sinclair. 
We will probably do some liming of plots and general stand/shooting lane/ road maintenance at our Putnam lease. 
My brother is 65 and hasn’t hunted since joining the USAF in 1974. He wants to learn how again.


----------



## bfriendly

I had a rough day shooting yesterday, so i fletched a few arrows just now. I also made myself a new gear strap out of 1/8” amsteel, in between set time. 
 Hope to hit the log tomorrow and go for a walk about. I did get those cams out yesterday and found the crotch on a massive white oak that’ll be my first SRT saddle preset. I did find another preset spot at Pinelog last week,  but no hog sign and that’s what I was looking for right now. Gonna go another direction tomorrow.


----------



## Lilly001

A new shooting house for the property line food plot that I cleared earlier.


----------



## Blackston

Milkman said:


> Made a plan with my brother for a work/fish week in March. We will hang out at our little place on Sinclair.
> We will probably do some liming of plots and general stand/shooting lane/ road maintenance at our Putnam lease.
> My brother is 65 and hasn’t hunted since joining the USAF in 1974. He wants to learn how again.


My brother had a20- 25 yr break , We restarted this year !!!! I hope y’all have a BLAST!!


----------



## Milkman

Paid my lease insurance for another year. They went up as usual. $235 this time.


----------



## bfriendly

I shot my bow. Bout it. I did make plans to go to the range next Wednesday. A kid from work has never been so I am going to take him. Can’t wait for that!


----------



## Milkman

Read the shed hunting thread. Yep I’m jealous @davidhelmly

https://forum.gon.com/threads/shed-thread-2022.1011956/


----------



## davidhelmly

Milkman said:


> Read the shed hunting thread. Yep I’m jealous @davidhelmly
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/shed-thread-2022.1011956/



???


----------



## Gbr5pb

Decided to move my stand behind the house to better cover. Decided to remove hazemore seat from summit and go back to summit seat. Looked for lease nothing yet


----------



## TJay

Watching a buck chase a doe around on the front part of our property!


----------



## shdw633

Nothing


----------



## Blackston

Pulled my deer off the wall so taxi could take him to a show ( I miss my deer lol )


----------



## HarryO45

Slept in… season closed last night in Alabama


----------



## fireman32

Over the last week I’ve cut down some more privet and hopefully herbicided it to the devil. Cut down some sweet gums and girdled a few more of the bigger trees.  Checked my food plots. Harrowed around the little field at my house, plan to burn it off soon and hopefully plant something in it this year. Stands are down.


----------



## Howard Roark

Got two stands out of storage.


----------



## ucfireman

Planted 2 Dunstan chestnuts that I bought last year, I got 5 in the ground now and will probably give a neighbor 2 to plant close to mine. 
Pulled my camera cards and rode my property a little. My goodness its a mess 2-3 trees down and a few dead standing. 
Cleaned up a few small trees I had cut for doe/fawn cover about 2 years ago and found 7-8 persimmon seedlings around a large female, may be root saplings or just seedlings, will find out in a few years. Hope to have a nice little persimmon grove. 
Also found a few volunteer pawpaw saplings. I planted 4 about 4 years ago and waiting on my first fruit. They got froze last year.
Checked my plum trees, 1 died and the other 4-5 look good, about to bloom. Pears look good, have 8.


----------



## Blackston

Spent 3 hrs walking the club I joined last year ... I love learning New spots


----------



## bfriendly

TJay said:


> Watching a buck chase a doe around on the front part of our property!


Yesterday I saw the first chasing of the year! I’ve had a doe and two fawns ONLY in back since deer season started. A fork horn joined the party 2 days ago. Yesterday  He acted like a king and was pushing moms around…..pretty cool!


----------



## bfriendly

Blackston said:


> Spent 3 hrs walking the club I joined last year ... I love learning New spots


Woohoo! I know that was fun!


----------



## Milkman

Yesterday my son and I stopped by Charlie Elliott Center. That new shooting range is going to be nice.


----------



## bfriendly

Milkman said:


> Yesterday my son and I stopped by Charlie Elliott Center. That new shooting range is going to be nice.


They put bathrooms at Johns Mtn and the whole thing is pretty nice. Just not very big and the backstop mound is at around 110 yards.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Pulled feeder and cam. Been trying to figure out where a club is! Thanks for the tip milkman


----------



## furtaker

Refreshed one salt lick this afternoon. Still got a couple more to do.


----------



## Milkman

Cleaning up in my man room. I may get it presentable enough to take some pictures one day soon


----------



## Westdawg14

I put this new stand up this weekend at the property it took a lot longer than I expected got a little bit of small stuff to finish up but it’s almost done


----------



## bfriendly

I’ve been researching and studying SRT climbing. Hopefully I’ll be climbing straight up the rope and getting in the middle of some big ole knarly trees next season. 
Instead of using a throw ball to get a line in a tree crotch, I’m gonna use this little contraption and do a few presets. I Got this idea from another saddle hunter from MN. It worked well first shot, but didn’t have time to practice…..I’ll dial it in today Idea is to get fishing line over crotch. Pull paracord back over with fishing line, then pull my rope over using the paracord……..leave paracord loop AKA preset.


----------



## bfriendly

Westdawg14 said:


> I put this new stand up this weekend at the property it took a lot longer than I expected got a little bit of small stuff to finish up but it’s almost done


When you build a castle, it’ll always take longer than you expected! Goodness gracious I want to sit there! I bet the view is spectacular and it’s gonna have massage chairs in it too! That’s gorgeous dawg!


----------



## elfiii

shdw633 said:


> Nothing



X2.


----------



## HarryO45

bfriendly said:


> I’ve been researching and studying SRT climbing. Hopefully I’ll be climbing straight up the rope and getting in the middle of some big ole knarly trees next season.
> Instead of using a throw ball to get a line in a tree crotch, I’m gonna use this little contraption and do a few presets. I Got this idea from another saddle hunter from MN. It worked well first shot, but didn’t have time to practice…..I’ll dial it in today Idea is to get fishing line over crotch. Pull paracord back over with fishing line, then pull my rope over using the paracord……..leave paracord loop AKA preset.


 the fishing line is a great idea.  

Once I’m up after my first climb… I rig my Preset like this.  It may seem like a bit over-kill but I found it comforting hooking into the all steel cable before light.  No worries of animals eating through anchors.  I leave up for years at a time.  As the tree grows the cable loosens.  This one has been in that tree for four years.  I have kinda abandoned my Guido’s Web (collecting dust in my carport) a couple of years ago… only use climbers now.


----------



## JB0704

I just read the high grading thread.


----------



## dang

Looked at maps. Pulled a few cards. Nuttin but hogs..


----------



## Gbr5pb

Got that hazemore seat off my summit and reinstalled summit seat as high as would go


----------



## Milkman

Purchased 2 Arkansas Black apple trees. Walmart $24.95 each. Will plant in a few days.


----------



## Silver Britches

Went and scouted a new area and was happy with what I found. Got two good trees picked out to climb. Found some good sign also. Winning!


----------



## bfriendly

Took a young(25yo) kid from work to the range yesterday and let him shoot a real gun for the first time. His first shot with the .308 blew up a small tanarite (sp) can I’ve had sitting around for years….that was cool! Then he got to shoot the AR15  and 12ga.from Shorty dove loads to 3.5” Turkey loads…..still don’t know anyone shoots a 3 1/2” 12ga high brass Turkey load. Good grief!
We then went to my stomping grounds and pull my Pinelog stand….we had a blast and it was really cool bringing him into my world. He’s never done anything like what he did today! Honestly, other than bringing my wife and kids, I haven’t either. What a fun day and I was wiped out!


----------



## bfriendly

Wish I could post the video


----------



## dang

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## dang

I day dreamed about not being on the road. 
Does that count?


----------



## Milkman

Planted the two apple trees mentioned above. Also pruned some on the older trees at this location.


----------



## Milkman

Sharpened chainsaw and pole saw.


----------



## Bud Man

Put up an I'm getting older comfortable box. Lol


----------



## Gbr5pb

Moved a ladder


----------



## Milkman

piddled at the hunting land.  batteries in camera. worked on a couple of shooting lanes.  Scouted through some 8-9 year old pines that are beginning to shade out the briers


----------



## fireman32

Stood on my back porch this morning and listened to a turkey gobble. Checked my plots this evening, clover is growing and my trees are starting to bud.


----------



## dang

I fished. But I saw deer on the way there, and the way home.


----------



## Havana Dude

I didn’t shoot the 8 point at my feeder this morning in hopes that he gets bigger. So I did some deer management.


----------



## buckmanmike

Filled a spinner feeder. Replaced batteries in a cell cam. Something is wrong with camera. Its eating batteries. Pulled cards from other trail cams. Checked our pond, it is losing water bad. Down 3'. I belieave its leaking through the dam. $$$$$.


----------



## Milkman

Piddled more at hunting land. Found one shed.


----------



## buckmanmike

Our leaking pond.


----------



## JB0704

buckmanmike said:


> Our leaking pond.View attachment 1138921



IS the dam leaking?  I have a dam leak in my pond too.


----------



## pa swamp hunter

Hand wrote a couple of letters to seek permission to hunt some private land. Also mapped a property in Missouri for my cousin and a new property I got permission to hunt up here .


----------



## Milkman

Put up some posted signs. 
Filled in a sinkhole in a food plot. 
Pruned some apple trees 
Looked for sheds.


----------



## buckmanmike

Yes the dam is leaking. We had the old drain pipe removed 3-4 years ago and an over flow constructed. Now its leaking from another area. I remember when pond was built. I was 7-8 years old, so it was 59-60 years ago.


----------



## Silver Britches

Went and scouted a new area out. Liked what I found. Just takes forever to get back in there.



I wanted to jump in for a swim, but too many cottonmouths and gators in this area. So I passed on doing that.


----------



## bfriendly

Took the boat to the toona , went for a walk about and checked a couple cams. One had dead batteries but I actually remembered to bring some new ones this time. I posted a bunch of pictures on the trail cam forum if anyone wants to complain, I mean check them out.
 BTW-I did fish a bit and had an Allatoona good one on my line for about 10 seconds before she spit it out. It was in the same creek as my PB(7#15ozLM)and it was a good one! I cursed really loud , several times. It was a heartbreaker for sure. But Allatoona will do that to a man. I love that lake! Gotta get new electronics though.

I shot my bow and put a rope in my practice tree. I was gonna attempt another SRT climb but I was also spreading pine straw in some beds, so I was about 4 beers in………I figured it best to wait til tomorrow. I’ll double check that hitch too!


----------



## buckmanmike

S.B. those cutovers can be tough walking and be careful where you step climbing over the debris piles. Not only for snakes but the pile can give and break a leg. I leave that walking to the younger hunters.


----------



## Silver Britches

buckmanmike said:


> S.B. those cutovers can be tough walking and be careful where you step climbing over the debris piles. Not only for snakes but the pile can give and break a leg. I leave that walking to the younger hunters.


Yes, sir. It can certainly be rough walking, especially when toting a climber on your back, and camera gear. Although I didn't fall, I did break out into a "dance" one cold morning last season. I stepped on a frosty log, and a dancing I went. I sounded like a herd of elephants running through a thicket that morning when I stumbled across them logs. Scared me too.


----------



## fireman32

Sprayed ant beds in my food plot and put some insecticide on my chestnut trees. The ones I planted seem to be particularly susceptible to emerald ash borer infestations.


----------



## Milkman

Went to an auction. Bought a couple of aluminum ladders that eventually will be used to access box stands.


----------



## Lilly001

Limed a food plot.
Had to use pelleted lime from TSC because the commercial lime spreaders in my county are only spreading for aggrecultural customers. No food plots.
It’s a small plot on a fence line so it only took 600 pounds.
Put up my shoot house on the plot after I cleaned up the overgrown branches hanging over.
I’ve never had luck growing anything but oats on this plot.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Triple C

Looked at a Yanmar diesel side-by-side today.  Didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## fireman32

My boys cleaned the chicken coop today, so I spread about 25 gallons of chicken litter around my trees and food plot. Put 10 gallons worth on my little garden spot.


----------



## Son

Went to the woods to check cameras and to bring my Kubota home. With the economy tanking some people will be scrapping and stealing again like the last time it tanked. Tractor safer at home. Will just have to haul it back and forth to do plots or roads.


----------



## Milkman

Got confirmation from one of my cameras that extraterrestrials visited my clover plot.


----------



## Deplorable Birdhunter

Ate deer meat for breakfast!


----------



## elfiii

Thought about deer hunting a lot. Tractor repair man called, said I'm good to go. Ignition switch just needed a little graphite. Wx looks iffy next week so I got to time it just right so I can get fertilizer and lime down on my clover. The deer have mowed it down to the ground.


----------



## Milkman

We discussed it and son delivered my MF 135 to his friends who are diesel mechanics They are planning to rebuild or replace the fuel injector pump. 
Y’all reckon it should be covered under manufacturers warranty?  It’s only 50 years old. ?


----------



## dang

Made payment on a lease !!


----------



## furtaker

dang said:


> Made payment on a lease !!


That's both good and bad at the same time!


----------



## bfriendly

Not much, but I did size up a cord for a Michoacán friction hitch this AM…..and practiced tying it. Gonna replace a prussik with this and see how I like it. Been fishing a little bit and right now I’m on a mission to catch a load(that would be a few for me) of specs! 
Here’s the hitch 

After cutting it off here, it should be good to go


----------



## Gbr5pb

bfriendly said:


> Not much, but I did size up a cord for a Michoacán friction hitch this AM…..and practiced tying it. Gonna replace a prussik with this and see how I like it. Been fishing a little bit and right now I’m on a mission to catch a load(that would be a few for me) of specs!
> Here’s the hitch
> View attachment 1140562
> After cutting it off here, it should be good to go
> View attachment 1140563


Jump off the house and try it out?


----------



## slow motion

Just watched 13 deer grazing around my shed and in and around my garden.


----------



## ucfireman

Practiced staying warm. I got ty figured out.


----------



## slow motion

ucfireman said:


> Practiced staying warm. I got ty figured out.


I like it. Looks warm.


----------



## slow motion

ucfireman said:


> Practiced staying warm. I got ty figured out.


Here's mine. My camera on my phone is terrible though. Wife says I have to stop buying my phones at the dollar store.


----------



## bfriendly

Gbr5pb said:


> Jump off the house and try it out?


Uh no…but I may climb up a tree nice and easy like with it. I may wear one when I clean the gutters though….if I fall, I’ll let you know if it worked


----------



## Gbr5pb

I use one when I have to get on the house for any reason! Metal roof can be super slick scared myself once getting up there to paint with dew still on roof! Throw rope over tie to ranger with harness and good knot makes me feel much better


----------



## huntfishwork

Pretty cool day for me. Both my boys, my dad, and myself out on our new family property together! We cleaned up some old roads and let the boys roam.


----------



## WishboneW

Spread 8 24 24 on plots yesterday.  OUCH!

Costs are up 30% in 2 weeks. Combine that with fuel and it might cause a lot of folks to give up plots in favor of corn


----------



## Milkman

Pressure washed two aluminum ladders. Getting them ready to paint for box stand access ladders.


----------



## Triple C

huntfishwork said:


> Pretty cool day for me. Both my boys, my dad, and myself out on our new family property together! We cleaned up some old roads and let the boys roam.  View attachment 1140787


Memory maker moments right there!


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Pressure washed two aluminum ladders. Getting them ready to paint for box stand access ladders.



Painted one of my auction treasure ladders today. I have more invested in the paint than the ladder.


----------



## Silver Britches

Rode through the woods with my dad today. Didn't see any wildlife, but we sure enjoyed the peaceful ride!


----------



## Silver Britches

Milkman said:


> Painted one of my auction treasure ladders today. I have more invested in the paint than the ladder.
> 
> View attachment 1141339


That looks pretty nice, bud!


----------



## buckmanmike

I watched tbe ISS fly over tonight. I requested ground pictures.  Does this count?


----------



## LONGTOM

Not today but I've had cataract surgery on both eyes in the last two weeks. For me that is hunting related.


----------



## snooker1

Over the past two weeks I have sold my Polaris side by side, my 4-wheeler, my new open trailer and my enclosed trailer. Made a very good profit, all money going into my special savings account I have been building up to purchase my own hunting property. It is my belief that the market (real estate) will start to crumble within a year maybe two and if and when it does, I will be ready.


----------



## Hunter922

Paid my expensive lease in the Burbs.. Nice during the season but a little painful on the cheddar...


----------



## WishboneW

Got my re cored radiator back for the Ford tractor. Almost finished install. Then it is plowing and spraying


----------



## Gbr5pb

Got a 10.95 arrow cutter off Amazon and cut all them clearance 31 inch gold tips down to 29. Amazing how easy


----------



## Milkman

Went to Academy. Got some camo netting and some shoot-n-see targets. 

 Also Got several fishing items.


----------



## boarbuster

Planted 12 Dunstan Chestnut trees. Picked them up at Walmart


----------



## fireman32

Bought a new to me rifle


----------



## WishboneW

Mended fence and gate that was torn down by some vehicle


----------



## Milkman

Painted my other auction treasure ladder.


----------



## buckmanmike

Pulled memory cards, charged my golf cart, rode for a good while. Parked at the pond and watched the sunset.


----------



## WishboneW

Found this on a woods road yesterday. He’ll be a god one next year!

Gonna finish the radiator install on the Ford today.


----------



## jhanie79




----------



## Gbr5pb

I bought 2 bags of fertilizer for the yard! Maybe glad I don’t have a food plot to plant! Dang it’s high


----------



## DOUG 281

said some words that i should of not said because i can't find any available land to lease to hunt on.


----------



## Milkman

Working at one of our properties this week with my brother. We picked up 45 bags of lime from TSC. Will be spreading tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## slow motion

DOUG 281 said:


> said some words that i should of not said because i can't find any available land to lease to hunt on.


Seems like it's first of June but may be a little later for Weyerhauser ( probably misspelled) unleased properties to come available. Good luck with your search.


----------



## TJay

Went to the park today trying to get back into some sort of shape after back surgery.  Did two laps = 8/10s of a mile.


----------



## bfriendly

Spent my day digging up the septic pipe……talk about OUCH! Must not have been supported very well as the coupling broke. Got to tear down the deck beforehand so we could get to it. Yeah my kid actually enjoyed that part finished he entire platform while I went to work……he don’t know he’ll help me fill the hole I dug! I had a quote for $5328 to fix a 4” pipe. I’d have to remove or cut the deck even with them doing it. I think I’ll put some sweat into this myself. Got a temp fix done til I can get it right and I need a new deck anyway…..yeah I know


----------



## Milkman

My brother and I continued our old geezer week of work 

Spread almost a ton of pelletized lime. 

Cut up a big green hardwood blowdown in a road way. 

Cut out 2 new shooting lanes.


----------



## slow motion

bfriendly said:


> Spent my day digging up the septic pipe……talk about OUCH! Must not have been supported very well as the coupling broke. Got to tear down the deck beforehand so we could get to it. Yeah my kid actually enjoyed that part finished he entire platform while I went to work……he don’t know he’ll help me fill the hole I dug! I had a quote for $5328 to fix a 4” pipe. I’d have to remove or cut the deck even with them doing it. I think I’ll put some sweat into this myself. Got a temp fix done til I can get it right and I need a new deck anyway…..yeah I know
> View attachment 1142280View attachment 1142281View attachment 1142282View attachment 1142283


I like the redneck repair. Should get another 10 years. Then just replace the strap for 10 more.


----------



## brownceluse

Put out about 1,300 pounds of protein feed. Seems to be about the average per week on our place right now. Found a couple sheds and pulled all the cameras and stands getting ready to burn.


----------



## slow motion

TJay said:


> Went to the park today trying to get back into some sort of shape after back surgery.  Did two laps = 8/10s of a mile.


Hoping for a speedy recovery for you. Fall is coming.


----------



## slow motion

Paid my lease payment. Come on fall!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Rainy day on the old geezer work week. But Bass Pro was open.


----------



## Milkman

bfriendly said:


> Spent my day digging up the septic pipe……talk about OUCH! Must not have been supported very well as the coupling broke. Got to tear down the deck beforehand so we could get to it. Yeah my kid actually enjoyed that part finished he entire platform while I went to work……he don’t know he’ll help me fill the hole I dug! I had a quote for $5328 to fix a 4” pipe. I’d have to remove or cut the deck even with them doing it. I think I’ll put some sweat into this myself. Got a temp fix done til I can get it right and I need a new deck anyway…..yeah I know
> View attachment 1142280View attachment 1142281View attachment 1142282View attachment 1142283



Put some dry soil under that pipe. Get you a bag of Quickrete. Mix it and pour concrete under it and all over it.  Voila permanently repaired.


----------



## elfiii

Fixed my wood racks and split farwood. I’m tarred and soar.


----------



## slow motion

Ordered a few cup holders for my ladder stands. What can I say except I like comfort.


----------



## bfriendly

Milkman said:


> Put some dry soil under that pipe. Get you a bag of Quickrete. Mix it and pour concrete under it and all over it.  Voila permanently repaired.


I’m gonna dig it all out and fix it right, with a bunch of support. And I already got a few bags  of quick krete……been saving for a rainy day!


----------



## DOUG 281

same thing that i did the other day but not as bad.


----------



## Milkman

My brother and I are winding down our old geezer work week at the hunting land. We did a little shooting lane work and road maintenance today. 
We also shot his AR-15 308 and my 300 Win Mag. 

Going home tomorrow.


----------



## WishboneW

elfiii said:


> Fixed my wood racks and split farwood. I’m tarred and soar.
> 
> View attachment 1142405
> 
> View attachment 1142407
> 
> View attachment 1142408


Impressive for an old geezer!  No help?


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> Impressive for an old geezer!  No help?



I ain’t saying elfiii is old, but he was driving the bus when I was going to school.


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> I ain’t saying elfiii is old, but he was driving the bus when I was going to school.



Based on his posts he is a year older than me. I definitely am an old geezer but no way I could have split all that wood and stacked it unless I supervised the 3 young men who did the actual work


----------



## Blackston

Training my new trigger man


----------



## DOUG 281

well i fished all day trying to find some hunting land no bites


----------



## brownceluse

Filled up feeders. Deer are democrats! Looked for some sheds but came up empty


----------



## Milkman

Made the decision not to spend the $$$ any more on feeding all year. Going to invest it in making food plots be all that they can be instead.


----------



## WishboneW

Probably better for the deer year round. 
I enjoy planting and maintaining the plots as much as the hunting


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> Probably better for the deer year round.
> I enjoy planting and maintaining the plots as much as the hunting



Yep. I do too.


----------



## buckmanmike

My farmer buddy has a 5 gallon bucket of RR corn seed left over for me. I guess Im planting a corn plot this year.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dad and I rode through some woods again today. Seen a turkey and a lot of spots where they have been dusting in the roads. Nice day to take a ride in some woods!


----------



## deathwish

Modified my old box blind and caught my 11th fawn killer. Have caught 11 coyotes since Feb. 10th.


----------



## Milkman

deathwish said:


> Modified my old box blind and caught my 11th fawn killer. Have caught 11 coyotes since Feb. 10th.



Thanks for that


----------



## Milkman

Put a new battery in my old Arctic Cat 400. I bought it new in 03. I can’t remember how many batteries have been put in it. But it’s a good dependable old bike. I use it mostly for spreading stuff


----------



## Milkman

My Cuddelink sent a picture of the rare and elusive 2-headed, 8-legged deer.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dad and I rode around in another area late today. Seen a small gator in a creek. Tried to slip up closer for a photo, but he was too shy and went under the water. Seen a lot of deer tracks too. Nice evening in the woods today.


----------



## DeucesWild

Drove my tractor back behind the house and moved one of my tripod stands before the green up. Front end loader with a set of clamp on forks sure makes easy work when your moving one by yourself.


----------



## gma1320

Went and looked at a new club to join yesterday,  and am showing a prospective new member my lease today.


----------



## Milkman

Paid $20 for 6 Duracell D batteries. 
Gonna put them in my Cuddelink home camera tomorrow.   I can’t complain though, the one’s I’m changing out haven’t quit yet and are showing as in use 175 days.


----------



## antharper

Walked a mile or 2 chasing turkeys , looking for deer sign the whole time


----------



## Deplorable Birdhunter

Fried cube steak!


----------



## ucfireman

Milkman said:


> My Cuddelink sent a picture of the rare and elusive 2-headed, 8-legged deer.
> 
> View attachment 1143750


Ripley's


----------



## Jim Boyd

Worked on wife’s Jeep. 

Put in 4wd LO and rode all over the farms. 

Does that count???


----------



## groundhawg

Nothing


----------



## WOODIE13

Joined my first hunt club, 17K acres


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Paid $20 for 6 Duracell D batteries.
> Gonna put them in my Cuddelink home camera tomorrow.   I can’t complain though, the one’s I’m changing out haven’t quit yet and are showing as in use 175 days.



Installed the batteries mentioned above. Walked over a food plot looking at the clover and possible arrowhead. None found but the clover covers the ground pretty good.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Added new batteries and put my 5 cell cams back out. 

Gonna see if there are any toms around and then will watch the antlers start to grow. 

Put all cams on oats and clover so should get both species. 

These same cams will get pulled in late August. Brother and I are going to Illinois to work the farm over Labor Day and I will deploy and leave the cams until we get there in November to hunt. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Pulled 2 ladderstands off property we just lost


----------



## WishboneW

Worked on the Massey even though I should have been turkey hunting. 

Removed the injectors for testing and rebuild and adjusted the valves


----------



## Timberman

Cut an access trail into a section that has none. Found a shed and a new stand that was either left by the previous hunters or one of the neighbors. It's deep so I'm leaning to the former. Good spot will return to hunt it.

Virginia spiderwort and rain lilies


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> We discussed it and son delivered my MF 135 to his friends who are diesel mechanics They are planning to rebuild or replace the fuel injector pump.
> Y’all reckon it should be covered under manufacturers warranty?  It’s only 50 years old. ?



How did this work out?  Get your tractor back yet?


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> How did this work out?  Get your tractor back yet?



No. It wasn’t a scheduled job. They were going to work it in.


----------



## WishboneW

Your pump leaking or is there another operating issue with it?  
A reseal is easy. I did my own. My injectors need rebuilding. Taking them to a diesel shop in Montgomery this week while I for yard work for my mother


----------



## Milkman

Yes it was leaking badly. So bad it would drain the tank sometimes.


----------



## WishboneW

That injector pump is less complicated than a quadrajet carb. 
Check out bundy bears shed on YouTube. Take you right through it. I cleaned mine in the same sonic cleaner I use to clean brass I reload


----------



## elfiii

WishboneW said:


> Impressive for an old geezer!  No help?



Not one bit. Here's the finished product.





Milkman said:


> I ain’t saying elfiii is old, but he was driving the bus when I was going to school.



Y'all have to remember every now and then Marvin tells little white lies, like that post. ^



WishboneW said:


> Based on his posts he is a year older than me. I definitely am an old geezer but no way I could have split all that wood and stacked it unless I supervised the 3 young men who did the actual work



I only got 1 speed - peg the needle against the stop over on the right and keep it there. If I slow down or quit I'll die. I don't have time to waste on supervising anybody for any reason. If you need supervision you can't associate with me.

Now that we're caught up, back on topic. I hunted Saturday morning and spent the rest of the weekend spraying clover. Saturday was Clethodim day and yesterday was 24D b day. I got everything sprayed and hoping for a good kill. Next weekend is lime and fertilizer time. Maybe. I'll definitely spend more time turkey hunting.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Milkman said:


> No. It wasn’t a scheduled job. They were going to work it in.



MF135 is one of the finest tractors ever made!


----------



## Jim Boyd

elfiii said:


> Not one bit. Here's the finished product.
> 
> View attachment 1144433
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have to remember every now and then Marvin tells little white lies, like that post. ^
> 
> 
> 
> I only got 1 speed - peg the needle against the stop over on the right and keep it there. If I slow down or quit I'll die. I don't have time to waste on supervising anybody for any reason. If you need supervision you can't associate with me.
> 
> Now that we're caught up, back on topic. I hunted Saturday morning and spent the rest of the weekend spraying clover. Saturday was Clethodim day and yesterday was 24D b day. I got everything sprayed and hoping for a good kill. Next weekend is lime and fertilizer time. Maybe. I'll definitely spend more time turkey hunting.




That wood looks awesome!

I def have an OFF button. I stacked about 20 bags of oats on Sunday and my back started hurting!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Timberman said:


> Cut an access trail into a section that has none. Found a shed and a new stand that was either left by the previous hunters or one of the neighbors. It's deep so I'm leaning to the former. Good spot will return to hunt it.
> 
> Virginia spiderwort and rain lilies
> 
> View attachment 1144419



one of the prettiest images I have seen.


----------



## Jim Boyd

I assembled a LeadSled Solo this afternoon and showed it off to my bride Jo. 

She did her first session ever behind her AR this weekend and we had a very poor set up on the bench. 

Best $90 I spent lately and gonna be a game changer for her.


----------



## WishboneW

Jim Boyd said:


> I assembled a LeadSled Solo this afternoon and showed it off to my bride Jo.
> 
> She did her first session ever behind her AR this weekend and we had a very poor set up on the bench.
> 
> Best $90 I spent lately and gonna be a game changer for her.
> 
> View attachment 1144513[/QUOTE
> with 25 lbs of #5 chilled led shot in a bag in that tray and you will like it a whole lot more


----------



## Hunter922

Yet again delt with the taxidermist that doesn't seem to want to do the work he promised.. At the end of the day we will pay more for this mount than any other we have and it's not even the form we wanted..Constant excuses, lies, No customer service and NO CHANCE he gets another chance.. Pathetic.


----------



## Milkman

Did some housekeeping in the man-room.


----------



## reflexman

been there done that


----------



## reflexman

Been very busy at work thank God but looking forward to a long weekend at camp getting things in order.


----------



## Milkman

Read on the FarmLogs app that one of my leases has received over 3.5 inches of rain yesterday and today. Gonna be creek crossing work to do.


----------



## Blackston

I think I procured some new dirt ..... Time to get  a cooler of Ga white shrimp ? as a thank you .... I’ve been reading @Jim Boyd s play book !!!!


----------



## elfiii

Jim Boyd said:


> That wood looks awesome!
> 
> I def have an OFF button. I stacked about 20 bags of oats on Sunday and my back started hurting!



I don't have an off button so much as I have a 0% charge left on the battery issue.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Blackston said:


> I think I procured some new dirt ..... Time to get  a cooler of Ga white shrimp ? as a thank you .... I’ve been reading @Jim Boyd s play book !!!!



Smart man!!!!


----------



## WishboneW

Picked up the injectors from the pump shop today. Install next week


----------



## Milkman

Went to our most neglected property and worked today.  Cleared roads, etc.


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> Went to our most neglected property and worked today.  Cleared roads, etc.


A never ending task.


----------



## Jimmypop

Here's a shot of a new food plot I'm putting in looking out the back window of my shop. When you've passed number 80 , you do what you have to do if you like venison. It's been really tough the last few years.


----------



## elfiii

Looks good Jimmy.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Drove 6.5 hours west to Kansas City MO Friday evening. Got to casino just in time to break even by 1am.

Saturday morn I drove an hour to the lease in Weatherby MO where me and farmer got 4 cams hung and several sites refreshed.

Then I drove 7 hours back home getting in at 7pm last night.

So basically I drove a lot for deer season.


----------



## Milkman

Jim Thompson said:


> Drove 6.5 hours west to Kansas City MO Friday evening. Got to casino just in time to break even by 1am.
> 
> Saturday morn I drove an hour to the lease in Weatherby MO where me and farmer got 4 cams hung and several sites refreshed.
> 
> Then I drove 7 hours back home getting in at 7pm last night.
> 
> So basically I drove a lot for deer season.
> View attachment 1145685View attachment 1145686View attachment 1145687View attachment 1145688


Is he going to plant corn?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Btw the new half ton Duramax got 24.4 mpg overall on the full run with heavy rain and wind on the way over and 27mpg on the way home in clear and cool weather.  Doesn't make up for the extra money for oil changes, DEF, extra piece at pump and extra 1k on sticker, but sure was nice to look down and see the numbers when not hauling the SxS


----------



## Jim Thompson

Milkman said:


> Is he going to plant corn?



Some will be in beans and some in corn. Usually rotate from year to year, but he said he's not sure this year


----------



## ucfireman

Jim Thompson said:


> Btw the new half ton Duramax got 24.4 mpg overall on the full run with heavy rain and wind on the way over and 27mpg on the way home in clear and cool weather.  Doesn't make up for the extra money for oil changes, DEF, extra piece at pump and extra 1k on sticker, but sure was nice to look down and see the numbers when not hauling the SxS
> View attachment 1145692View attachment 1145693


What kind of speeds do you drive? Amazing the difference in MPG at 60mph verses 80mph, and then folks gripe about their "gas cost"  and cruise makes it nice to drive too.
24 is really good, I would have not thought they would get that good.
PS didnt know they had a 1/2 ton diesel.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ucfireman said:


> What kind of speeds do you drive? Amazing the difference in MPG at 60mph verses 80mph, and then folks gripe about their "gas cost"  and cruise makes it nice to drive too.
> 24 is really good, I would have not thought they would get that good.
> PS didnt know they had a 1/2 ton diesel.



Most of our highways are 70mph so I normally put the cruise on 74 and adjust it down in the 60mph zones. 

When I run it about a 60 mile round trip to town and stay around 50-55 it will almost always get 30 or so


----------



## ditchdoc24

Hunting buddy and I went to the lease and did some riding. Made a bunch of plans for work that needs to be done and selected some sites for new stands. Pulled my last camera out of the woods and reviewed the pictures. Have several good bucks on camera and decided to place a stand at this site for next season. We also found a dead head of a tall and narrow 5 point. Nice day to be in the woods.


----------



## Milkman

Continuing to add to a list in notes on my phone. All the tasks that need to be done at the hunting properties. Good thing I’m retired.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Took down a ladder stand that had been placed on private property without permission.


----------



## ucfireman

Planted 2 apples that are as much for the deer as for me (hopefully), 1 nectarine (by the house to go with the peach already there) and looked at the other trees. Looked for antlers while riding the 4 wheeler. found a big fat 0. Chestnuts are doing well that I planted this year. Got a few PawPaw flowers, maybe I will get one. 
Peach tree is loaded. Pears are few and far between (but they are still young), only saw 1-2 plums (frost I guess), will have a really nice wild persimmon patch in a few years 1big female and 10+- small 1-2year olds leafing out. 

Made a deal with the neighbor to cut her grass for hunting rights, did it last year and then didn't hunt ( I was depressed after being fired).


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> Continuing to add to a list in notes on my phone. All the tasks that need to be done at the hunting properties. Good thing I’m retired.



If your list is like mine then you will never get it all done.


----------



## DOUG 281

watch them bid on 558 acres in KY bids was flying until it got to 20,000 nice looking land


----------



## Silver Britches

Dad and I took another long ride through the woods today. No game sightings, but always a good time riding in the woods with my dad! I'll go get my boots muddy before long. Got a new area I want to plunder around.


----------



## Son

Let the club know how many plots I have broken this past week while they sere busy doing something else. Trying to drum up some help for next week.


----------



## buckmanmike

Milkman, Ive been retired for almost 2 years. I keep getting furrher and further behind. Hope you can catch up.


----------



## Milkman

buckmanmike said:


> Milkman, Ive been retired for almost 2 years. I keep getting furrher and further behind. Hope you can catch up.



I retired in 2020. Ain’t it grand !!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Stopped yesterday and looked at old John Deere that I do not need.

Ended up chatting 45 mins with 89 year old owner, enjoyed it!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Milkman said:


> I retired in 2020. Ain’t it grand !!



Grrrrrrrrr.

I still have 3-4 more years. 

Looks long now but it will pass…..


----------



## DOUG 281

quicker than you want it to


----------



## elfiii

Milkman said:


> Continuing to add to a list in notes on my phone. All the tasks that need to be done at the hunting properties. Good thing I’m retired.



I used to do that but then the list got so long it was depressing so I ditched the list. Now I just start with the task that's screaming for attention the loudest and I start cuttin' 'n sawin' my way through the jungle of to do's.


----------



## Milkman

elfiii said:


> I used to do that but then the list got so long it was depressing so I ditched the list. Now I just start with the task that's screaming for attention the loudest and I start cuttin' 'n sawin' my way through the jungle of to do's.



We have 3 properties in 3 counties. I gotta have a list for each.


----------



## MYRX

Yesterday, helped the lease holder plant our spring/summer food plots. Soybeans, peanuts, millet, and some corn. All in all a goods days work. Hope to grow some healthy deer and keep them on the property. Good way to spend a retired day....helping wildlife.


----------



## JB0704

Spent a ton of $$ on RR corn n soybeans n fertilizer.


----------



## elfiii

Let's see, I vacuumed the whole house, stripped everything out of the den, mopped the den floor, put everything back, bathed the dog and the dog bathing towels are on spin right now. Dumped Draino down the drain to get rid of the dog hair. Just made the grocery store run and got a standing rib roast thawing to cook tomorrow. I should be cleared for takeoff around Wednesday whether she likes it or not. It's Turkey season.


----------



## Jim Boyd

elfiii said:


> Let's see, I vacuumed the whole house, stripped everything out of the den, mopped the den floor, put everything back, bathed the dog and the dog bathing towels are on spin right now. Dumped Draino down the drain to get rid of the dog hair. Just made the grocery store run and got a standing rib roast thawing to cook tomorrow. I should be cleared for takeoff around Wednesday whether she likes it or not. It's Turkey season.



dang!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Jim Boyd said:


> dang!!!!!



And it's only Saturday. She'll have more cooked up for me tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Boyd

elfiii said:


> And it's only Saturday. She'll have more cooked up for me tomorrow.



I am def wiped out 

Worked cleaning farm garage all day and then at range for 2.5 hours. 

I can’t shoot straight worth a crap. 

Found nice rub from last year beside our new rifle range.  

Not even in an area we would think to look…


----------



## elfiii

Jim Boyd said:


> I am def wiped out
> 
> Worked cleaning farm garage all day and then at range for 2.5 hours.
> 
> I can’t shoot straight worth a crap.
> 
> Found nice rub from last year beside our new rifle range.
> 
> Not even in an area we would think to look…
> 
> View attachment 1146866



They do love them some cedar trees to make a rub don't they?


----------



## Jim Boyd

elfiii said:


> They do love them some cedar trees to make a rub don't they?



Yessir, they do.

This one was burned pretty good a few years ago but they still like it.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Salt licks are rocking. 

This one is basically walked flat


----------



## Jim Boyd

Oh yeah.

Clover is rocking and - sawtooths and pears are looking good.

These photos do not do the actual justice.


----------



## kmckinnie

I watched it rain. Spring mixes should do good if not washed away.


----------



## Hunter922

Put together and tuned some GoldTip arrows. And yet another text back and forth with a taxidermist that has been the worst I've ever dealt with. It'll be over this week, never to be dealt with again.?


----------



## bfriendly

Jim Boyd said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> I still have 3-4 more years.
> 
> Looks long now but it will pass…..


Man I feel it! Just a few more than you JB! 

Bout the only thing I’ve done lately related to deer hunting was checking a trail cam while Turkey hunting. It was messed up so I pulled it. Got it working again at home so I put it back the following day…..I’ll give it another chance, before I trash it. I did get some more lighted nocks and a couple wire gate carabiners to play with. 

  I’m really suffering for not taking a week vacation about this time of year. I have the last few years but for some reason, I didn’t this time…….boy am I not liking myself right about now! You can bet I’ll have a full week end of April next year! UGH!! K rant over, thanks for listening


----------



## fireman32

Noticed that deer really love chestnut tree leaves. The little sprouts at the bottom of a few trees I’ve yet to trim must be a tasty treat.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I got some fertilizer for my new apple,  persimmon and crab apple trees out at the farm.


----------



## Hunter922

Asked JT for a small loan...?


----------



## Milkman

Piddling at hunting land. 
Took down a problematic camera. 
Set time correct on another.  
Spot sprayed some thistle 
Cut up a blowdown blocking a shooting lane.


----------



## kmckinnie

Shot this pig. 22 mag side the head. Didn’t need a lite to track it. 
It’s the only magnum I can afford.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

kmckinnie said:


> Shot this pig. 22 mag side the head. Didn’t need a lite to track it.
> It’s the only magnum I can afford. View attachment 1147573


I have not seen 22 mag around much.

I may need to look again.


----------



## slow motion

kmckinnie said:


> Shot this pig. 22 mag side the head. Didn’t need a lite to track it.
> It’s the only magnum I can afford. View attachment 1147573


Nice pig.


----------



## Milkman

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I have not seen 22 mag around much.
> 
> I may need to look again.



22 magnum ammo is scarce now. I had to order online.


----------



## deers2ward

Bought a Spartan Go Live camera w gps......if it gets stolen, hopefully I can know who did it this time


----------



## Milkman

Piddled again at hunting land. Put new camo on a tripod stand. 

Picked up trash along road front. Those who litter there prefer beer 10 to 1 over all other refreshments.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Put something in the earth for earth day! Haha now the drought begins


----------



## Waddams

The club I was in found out the property owner sold the land (owner was almost 90, looking to cash out and give his kids money for inheritance). The new owner I think is gonna harvest the timber and then turn it into cattle land. So no club next year.

So I sent out a bunch of messages to people advertising spots in clubs. Hoping to go see one tomorrow.


----------



## slow motion

Took delivery of some ammo.


----------



## pottydoc

Made a big pot of venison chilli. Having the kids over to help eat it tonight.


----------



## HughW2

Milkman,

Tell us about your tripod.  What brand? Looks nice. Love the roof.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dad and I took another ride through some woods today. Seen a turkey fly off the road, that was it. Enjoyable ride, though.


----------



## Milkman

It’s one that Walmart used to sell. The Ameristep. That roof is a roof kit they sold with a fabric top. I used it for about a year. When it faded out I used 1/2 inch OSB with a rubber membrane cover.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Took my truck in to be fixed! Powertrain fault light was on they read and auxiliary transmission pump about to go out part of the start stop system. $875 to fix but part back ordered don’t know when come in. Save you about a gallon of gas a year and cost you $875. Oh well need it to go try to find new lease. Better not say what I really think I’ll be banned


----------



## bfriendly

kmckinnie said:


> Shot this pig. 22 mag side the head. Didn’t need a lite to track it.
> It’s the only magnum I can afford. View attachment 1147573


It’s the only one you NEED! Woohoo!


----------



## Milkman

WishboneW said:


> Your pump leaking or is there another operating issue with it?
> A reseal is easy. I did my own. My injectors need rebuilding. Taking them to a diesel shop in Montgomery this week while I for yard work for my mother





Milkman said:


> Yes it was leaking badly. So bad it would drain the tank sometimes.





WishboneW said:


> That injector pump is less complicated than a quadrajet carb.
> Check out bundy bears shed on YouTube. Take you right through it. I cleaned mine in the same sonic cleaner I use to clean brass I reload





Jim Boyd said:


> MF135 is one of the finest tractors ever made!



My son advised the old Massey 135 is alive and well. He is gonna pick it up in the next few days.  
I’m so thankful he has friends that do diesel repair. They put new seals in injector, new fuel filter, new fuel pump, and cleaned out the tank.  
Have tractor , will travel !!!


----------



## bfriendly

I deep cleaned the AR 15…..I do plan to hunt with it again. Cleaned the new and old shields as well. The new one has a laser on it and I’ve always wanted one……I got the PSA email  and I couldn’t order it fast enough!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Old man trying to get his exercise.

Need stamina for the season!


I’m gonna be hurting tonight, BTW. Already feel it creeping in.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Milkman said:


> My son advised the old Massey 135 is alive and well!



Sweet news there, baby!!!!!


----------



## WishboneW

Milkman said:


> My son advised the old Massey 135 is alive and well. He is gonna pick it up in the next few days.
> I’m so thankful he has friends that do diesel repair. They put new seals in injector, new fuel filter, new fuel pump, and cleaned out the tank.
> Have tractor , will travel !!!


SUPERB!


----------



## Nicodemus

Stropped the edge on a couple of my blades today.


----------



## buckmanmike

Mowed the 4 acre plot in front of camp. Winter wheat too high to see the feeder. Cut it high to save the Crimson clover.


----------



## slow motion

Drove to deer camp. Shot some.. Tried some slugs in a smooth bore shotgun.  Hit consistently but 3 inches left..  Maybe since I shoot right handed they sold me left handed shells..  Put fresh batteries in and changed cards in some cameras that have been out since late fall/early winter. Walked around a little.


----------



## slow motion

And I refreshed a mineral lick. Mixed these two.


----------



## bfriendly

Jim Boyd said:


> Old man trying to get his exercise.
> 
> Need stamina for the season!
> 
> 
> I’m gonna be hurting tonight, BTW. Already feel it creeping in.
> 
> View attachment 1147952


Oh yeah! I had an ‘86 CR 250 back in the day running hair scrambles with the FTR! We used to go to North Port and ride ever Saturday! Big time fun!


----------



## Jim Boyd

bfriendly said:


> Oh yeah! I had an ‘86 CR 250 back in the day running hair scrambles with the FTR! We used to go to North Port and ride ever Saturday! Big time fun!



Really?

We might be closer than you think.

I rode FTR hare scramble from about 95 to 2005.

Rode Senior C, then Super Senior C and I forget the class name after that. Master maybe?

Red plates, then green plates and then maybe blue?

Also rode a good many of the Vintage races on Saturdays.

What years were you riding and what class were you?

If you are younger than me maybe you were simply 250 A, B or C?

good times for sure.


----------



## davel

Installed wire cages around my newly planted chestnut trees.


----------



## slow motion

Checked some of the cards I pulled. So far only 1 with visible new antler growth and last of the visible old antler mid to late February.  A few yokes and several turkeys.  Pics of turkeys promising as haven't had  a lot of turkeys in  this area.  Seems to be increasing last couple years.  Might even try to seriously hunt them. Probably wait till next year but who knows.


----------



## bfriendly

Jim Boyd said:


> Really?
> 
> We might be closer than you think.
> 
> I rode FTR hare scramble from about 95 to 2005.
> 
> Rode Senior C, then Super Senior C and I forget the class name after that. Master maybe?
> 
> Red plates, then green plates and then maybe blue?
> 
> Also rode a good many of the Vintage races on Saturdays.
> 
> What years were you riding and what class were you?
> 
> If you are younger than me maybe you were simply 250 A, B or C?
> 
> good times for sure.


I never got past C class green. I was glad to finish a race! I was never fast but loved riding and the camp time around a fire…..kinda like here! Surely you knew Don and his wife(can’t remember the name)who were always at the top of their class. I would say it was around ‘95. I gotta go through some stuff and see if I can find an old FTR magazine. Just seeing my name in it was such a big deal!


----------



## bfriendly

slow motion said:


> Checked some of the cards I pulled. So far only 1 with visible new antler growth and last of the visible old antler mid to late February.  A few yokes and several turkeys.  Pics of turkeys promising as haven't had  a lot of turkeys in  this area.  Seems to be increasing last couple years.  Might even try to seriously hunt them. Probably wait till next year but who knows.


 I haven’t checked mine in a while and am due to get out there! FWIW, I think you should go see if one of them toms wants to play


----------



## oppthepop

Ordered a Sad Daddy blind for the family farm. Gonna put it over a 5 acre clover field. I know why they call it "Sad Daddy" though - $$$$$


----------



## oppthepop

slow motion said:


> Went to lease to have a good look around after the timber operation is finished.
> Sad
> View attachment 1100019
> Sadder[
> View attachment 1100020
> Saddest
> View attachment 1100021
> That bigger persimmon was typically a good producer.


Not good!


----------



## elfiii

Hunted Saturday morning. Spent the rest of the weekend mowing roads and clover plots and weed eating around camp. My jungle was starting to get out of control.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Put another bag of seeds on my garden I mean food plot. Jumbo set of tracks got me thinking about a camera. Hopefully a little rain tomorrow


----------



## Jim Boyd

bfriendly said:


> I never got past C class green. I was glad to finish a race! I was never fast but loved riding and the camp time around a fire…..kinda like here! Surely you knew Don and his wife(can’t remember the name)who were always at the top of their class. I would say it was around ‘95. I gotta go through some stuff and see if I can find an old FTR magazine. Just seeing my name in it was such a big deal!



This is reaching back but I recall a guy named Don that I raced against and yes, he was pretty fast. 

The guy I am talking about rode in the age classes like me (same age basically) and he always came in a nice motor home. 

Friendly guy.  KTM 300EXC is what he rode. 

Not sure if it is the same guy or not, heck, there were probably 250-300 riders there each Sunday. 

Would love to see some of the pics from the old days!

Yes, in the early days, I was glad just to finish under 2 hours and not get a DNF. 

Later, that was not enough…


----------



## bfriendly

I found an old photo album and took a few pics Jim. The magazine cover was from ‘93.
Good times!
If I remember that’s me I’m pointing at.


----------



## Milkman

Got an announcement for an estate auction on May 1. Looked over the listing and pictures to see if there is anything I need for deer farming.


----------



## Son

Tried to perk up some interest to do our food plots, we're already late getting them in. So far, no replies. As usual.


----------



## JDBrown

I watched 3 does cross the road at 3 am on the way to work.


----------



## SRShunter

Definitely waited another day until season. Cmon already!


----------



## Milkman

Did some repairs on my F150 4x4.


----------



## bonnransr

Very fortunate, today I saw 1st fawn and Turkey poults of the year on the same day


----------



## buckmanmike

Not today, but yesterday I finished up my venison by making about 2.5 lbs of jalopeno jerky and 2.5 lbs of hot breakfast sausage. Ive had some of the jerky. Its good, not too hot.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dad and I took another ride through the woods today. Seen another turkey, and a lot of deer tracks in the roads. River had been running across the road recently. It was a great day, as always!


----------



## buckmanmike

Its great you can enjoy these times with your Dad. Keep it up.


----------



## SRShunter

bonnransr said:


> Very fortunate, today I saw 1st fawn and Turkey poults of the year on the same day


That is a great day


----------



## slow motion

Going in a little late today so I'm playing with some tree stand cup holders. I'm not as creative as  Mr. @Jim Boyd . Saw a cup holder he had welded to a pair of locking pliers. So I found some online. There actually  made for a baby stroller but should clamp on to round or square tubing just fine. Even got one with a phone holder.  That'll be my lftt cup holder so I can stay tuned in and follow Mr. @Jim Thompson . It might even stop me from breaking my phone right after I post a grainy pic of a buck down like this past season. It's a little noisy when I put my phone in it though. May spray some of the rubber/plastic in a can to  make it quieter.  Might have to do something about the GA. Tech color scheme too.


----------



## Jim Boyd

slow motion said:


> Going in a little late today so I'm playing with some tree stand cup holders. I'm not as creative as  Mr. @Jim Boyd . Saw a cup holder he had welded to a pair of locking pliers. So I found some online. There actually  made for a baby stroller but should clamp on to round or square tubing just fine. Even got one with a phone holder.  That'll be my lftt cup holder so I can stay tuned in and follow Mr. @Jim Thompson . It might even stop me from breaking my phone right after I post a grainy pic of a buck down like this past season. It's a little noisy when I put my phone in it though. May spray some of the rubber/plastic in a can to  make it quieter.  Might have to do something about the GA. Tech color scheme too.
> 
> View attachment 1148922



looks very nice!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Been keeping my wife and my sister in their respective corners. My sister leaves to go home Sunday. My wife says I owe her. I told her I owe me more and I'm going turkey hunting Monday!


----------



## Bucaramus

Since I'm leaving my Wilkinson County lease, all effort and attention has been turned to our small lease in Jackson County. Got 3 feeders running and just finished up 4 acres of food plots. My boys actually did all of the work as I recover from neck surgery. They're really enjoying the new Kioti!


----------



## Jim Thompson

slow motion said:


> Going in a little late today so I'm playing with some tree stand cup holders. I'm not as creative as  Mr. @Jim Boyd . Saw a cup holder he had welded to a pair of locking pliers. So I found some online. There actually  made for a baby stroller but should clamp on to round or square tubing just fine. Even got one with a phone holder.  That'll be my lftt cup holder so I can stay tuned in and follow Mr. @Jim Thompson . It might even stop me from breaking my phone right after I post a grainy pic of a buck down like this past season. It's a little noisy when I put my phone in it though. May spray some of the rubber/plastic in a can to  make it quieter.  Might have to do something about the GA. Tech color scheme too.
> 
> View attachment 1148922



We have a couple of these to try on ladders this year.  HME Products Universally Mountable Accessories Shelf Olive, 1.00 x 1.00 x 1.00 : Hunting Tree Stand Accessories : Sports & Outdoors (amazon.com)


----------



## Bucaramus

Jim Thompson said:


> We have a couple of these to try on ladders this year.  HME Products Universally Mountable Accessories Shelf Olive, 1.00 x 1.00 x 1.00 : Hunting Tree Stand Accessories : Sports & Outdoors (amazon.com)


The netting will eventually pull off of the cup holder but the shelf is pretty cool.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bucaramus said:


> The netting will eventually pull off of the cup holder but the shelf is pretty cool.



Agreed.  The net cup holder will probably end up like a hoop on an old city court


----------



## bfriendly

slow motion said:


> Going in a little late today so I'm playing with some tree stand cup holders. I'm not as creative as  Mr. @Jim Boyd . Saw a cup holder he had welded to a pair of locking pliers. So I found some online. There actually  made for a baby stroller but should clamp on to round or square tubing just fine. Even got one with a phone holder.  That'll be my lftt cup holder so I can stay tuned in and follow Mr. @Jim Thompson . It might even stop me from breaking my phone right after I post a grainy pic of a buck down like this past season. It's a little noisy when I put my phone in it though. May spray some of the rubber/plastic in a can to  make it quieter.  Might have to do something about the GA. Tech color scheme too.
> 
> View attachment 1148922


I like it…vet tape works wonders if you can figure out how to get it on there. 
I started my air compressor when I saw the fedex guy at the end of the drive. Unfortunately, the box only had one catalytic converter instead of both sides…..ugh!! I could have went to the turkeys woods! Now I’m home a few beers in, trying to figure out where to go in the am…..


----------



## slow motion

bfriendly said:


> I like it…vet tape works wonders if you can figure out how to get it on there.
> I started my air compressor when I saw the fedex guy at the end of the drive. Unfortunately, the box only had one catalytic converter instead of both sides…..ugh!! I could have went to the turkeys woods! Now I’m home a few beers in, trying to figure out where to go in the am…..


Good luck.I'll probably be working in my garden tomorrow.  Wife has a high school reunion tomorrow  so I'll be headed to that in the pm. Not my favorite thing to do on a Saturday evening but I  think she deserves a little consideration on my part.  After all she has put up with me a few months shy of 36 years.


----------



## buc101

Topped off feeders with corn and protein mix and refreshed mineral sites. Getting good action at the mineral sites. Did some maintenance on property roads and tree stands.


----------



## Milkman

Yesterday I spread pelletized lime on a food plot in Jackson County. 
Had to go to two stores to get what I wanted. Lots of folks must be liming now.


----------



## Milkman

Drove to the Pony Express Bargain Barn to see what they had. They had a 3-camera set of Cuddelink cameras for $380.  

Didn't buy anything.


----------



## rstallings1979

I took out a fawn killer Saturday morning.  Decided to sit out on the front porch of the farmhouse and listen for turkeys.  My oldest son spotted a yote coming through the pecan orchard.  6.5 took care of him at about 130 yards.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Ordered a crossbow!


----------



## bfriendly

Gbr5pb said:


> Ordered a crossbow!


Yassss!! Woohoo!


----------



## MYRX

Decided to reduce and get in better shape. Walking 40-45 min four days a week and cutting out as many carbs and sugar as I can. This first week was rough.  I want to feel better and have much more endurance for the up-coming season. Turning 68 in two weeks, time to get it done.


----------



## slow motion

MYRX said:


> Decided to reduce and get in better shape. Walking 40-45 min four days a week and cutting out as many carbs and sugar as I can. This first week was rough.  I want to feel better and have much more endurance for the up-coming season. Turning 68 in two weeks, time to get it done.


Good luck on your quest for better health.


----------



## JB0704

I finally got my beans planted in my garden yesterday.  The deer will likely eat them all before I get any.


----------



## bfriendly

Lots of water has prevented me from getting headaches for many years…..I simply don’t get them unless I’m dehydrated. I think it also helped me lose weight. I pretty much slam the coffee and water in the AM, and don’t hardly eat anything all day. But Then I pig  out before bed…..It’s called intermittent fasting. If I skip breakfast I’m good, but if I eat breakfast I’m hungry all day!
  For someone who basically has been 220-225 his whole life, I got down to 200 and have kept it off for 3+ years. Over the last 2-3 months I have lost another 10 and hang out from 187-193……I also do a set of push-ups every morning…..ok, just one set, but 20 is the norm, sometimes 15, sometimes 25. I feel better than ever and I’m in the same boat as you! I am having so much fun hunting from a saddle now, I need to get in shape so I can keep on keeping on!
 I applaud you on your quest to be healthier. I know you can do it! We sure take better care of ourselves now than we were younger! I guess I’d say I do this every day, and it’s surely related to deer hunting!


----------



## bfriendly

Thought I had MYRX’s post quoted here up there….hmm


----------



## Gbr5pb

Assembled new toy


----------



## Milkman

Went to one of our leases to play. 

Sprayed a food plot that has too many saplings and such. 

Invested $35 gas and $50 glyphosate.


----------



## Silver Britches

Just got home after another long ride through the woods with dad again. Seen a turkey, rabbit, squirrel, but no deer. We did see something shocking, though.


----------



## Railroader

I went woods walking this morning, and hatched a plan for a new permanent deer stand.

It all started with a spot I used a climber in a few times last season.

It's a transition spot between young pines, and a hardwood bottom with a little creek.

Should be a good one.

Gonna install a Double Millennium Ladder stand for me and the Grandboys.


----------



## slow motion

Had a job get delayed so I drove down and spread some lime and fertilizer.  Just broadcast over some loading decks that I planted last fall. Probably won't help much not being plowed in but  maybe.


----------



## Milkman

slow motion said:


> Had a job get delayed so I drove down and spread some lime and fertilizer.  Just broadcast over some loading decks that I planted last fall. Probably won't help much not being plowed in but  maybe.



It will be fine. Farmers spread lime and fertilizer on pastures without plowing.


----------



## Blackston

Workin on buying my first house … we close on bow opener ???‍


----------



## Buck70

Good for you.


----------



## slow motion

Blackston said:


> Workin on buying my first house … we close on bow opener ???‍


Congratulations man.  Excited for you.  You can hunt any time.


----------



## JB0704

Got my soybeans planted in field Sunday for the deer in hopes they leave my garden beans alone.  Bought a buncha milogranite yesterday to put on the garden to try n keep the deer out.  

Over the next week or so I will be planting about 5 acres of corn for the deer n doves next to the soybeans.  Very late this year, but the @dang tractor was in the shop almost the entire month of April.


----------



## SRShunter

JB0704 said:


> Got my soybeans planted in field Sunday for the deer in hopes they leave my garden beans alone.  Bought a buncha milogranite yesterday to put on the garden to try n keep the deer out.
> 
> Over the next week or so I will be planting about 5 acres of corn for the deer n doves next to the soybeans.  Very late this year, but the @dang tractor was in the shop almost the entire month of April.


I like your timing ??


----------



## Bucaramus

Got 4 acres limed, fertilized and planted in WI Power Plant in Jackson County. Spend a lot of time searching for a new lease as well.


----------



## westcobbdog

Blackston said:


> Workin on buying my first house … we close on bow opener ???‍


How long they letting you lock in your rate for? Congrats.


----------



## Milkman

Went to Bass Pro and looked at and touched lots of deer hunt stuff. 

Bought some 22WMR ammo.


----------



## Milkman

I got an Amazon card for a birthday gift. I invested it by ordering a new seat for my old MF 135 today.


----------



## 7 point

Load up the mule and generator to head up to lease  for the weekend try to get some work done around the camp


----------



## 7 point

Milkman said:


> Went to Bass Pro and looked at and touched lots of deer hunt stuff.
> 
> Bought some 22WMR ammo.


About all I can afford to do anymore is look and touch .


----------



## WishboneW

Changed oil and filter in the Ford today. Cut plots next week


----------



## buckmanmike

Filled a feeder, pulled camera cards. Going to try to get some corn and peas planted. Looking for some rain to time planting.


----------



## WishboneW

Rode with the lime truck. Spread 16.5 tons lime


----------



## Milkman

Went Turkey hunting with my son. I was mostly enjoying time with him. He’s just a baby only 37. 
I admit I was sitting there hoping to see a deer. ?


----------



## 7 point

Dad and me went up to camp we moved a feeder took our moble blind back to camp to do some repairs later and dad did some cleaning up around camp


----------



## aabradley82

Paid lease fees today.


----------



## fireman32

Put out another trophy rock. Third one for the year.


----------



## SRShunter

fireman32 said:


> Put out another trophy rock. Third one for the year.


I need to do the same.  How long does the trophy rock normally last you? This is my 1st time using one, been using the tractor supply ones last few years. Deer have been hitting it daily, but can't see it anymore on my cell camera due to the flush of spring


----------



## Buck70

SRS, season will be here in 3 months.


----------



## SRShunter

Buck70 said:


> SRS, season will be here in 3 months.


Yes sir!


----------



## bfriendly

I cleaned Turkey season out of my truck. Got a load of clothes ready to wash and retreat. Kind of a sad day, but I’m looking forward to the next season and all it’s glory. I’m gonna try and pass the time focusing on some toona fish! I mean all of them including trying to catch another gar…….only this time I’ll eat it instead of letting it go!
I’ll be scouting some other lake access places while I’m out there for sure!


----------



## Blackston

Put a camera on a new piece of dirt that I’m REALLY excited about ….. some really good deer have been killed on and near this spot !!


----------



## Milkman

Turkey hunted with my son again. Had a grand time ?

When we finished hunting we put some corn out in front of a cell cam to see what comes in with season closed.


----------



## fireman32

SRShunter said:


> I need to do the same.  How long does the trophy rock normally last you? This is my 1st time using one, been using the tractor supply ones last few years. Deer have been hitting it daily, but can't see it anymore on my cell camera due to the flush of spring


Depends on the time of year for sure, from January to June or so they last about 2 months. July til December they barely get touched. Almost exclusively does using them, very few pictures of bucks. The bucks that do use them are typically younger bucks. Decent deer population here.


----------



## Milkman

Got some good deer pics in my email today. Here’s one.


----------



## Milkman

Ordered some parts for my Kubota tractor.


----------



## slow motion

Looked at Google earth pics of a new hunting club I joined.


----------



## bfriendly

slow motion said:


> Looked at Google earth pics of a new hunting club I joined.


Glad you found a club slow! Hope you have a great season!


----------



## slow motion

bfriendly said:


> Glad you found a club slow! Hope you have a great season!


Thanks man.  Still got the GA spot. This is in Illinois. Trying something different this year.


----------



## Milkman

Received and installed the new tractor seat mentioned in post 801 above. Tried it out harrowing a 3/4 acre dust bowl I am considering putting a summer plot in.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Just finished filling the feeders again. We put our 1600lbs a week but we’re attaching hogs as well…
Gotta take the good with the bad…and yes, we’ve been trapping them


----------



## Bowyer29

This. 35 Rem, 200gr Maker Rex.


----------



## jimbar

Bought my preference point for Iowa


----------



## Milkman

Filled up my primary tractor with diesel. Heard that there may be a shortage on diesel soon.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Received my semi cheap rangefinder from Amazon! Bought with rewards. Pretty accurate be useful with the crossbow


----------



## Ruger15

Turned a little dirt today getting ready to throw some seed for a couple of summer plots. I must have missed something it went from cold to hot way too quick. That 60hp john deere had me bakin in the sun after about 9:30. Just thinkin to myself..... its gonna get a whole lot hotter before its gets any cooler. We must be crazy to go through all this/spend the money we do to chase a critter thats waaaayyyy smarter than us. Wouldnt trade a thing for it !!!!! It wont be long fellas


----------



## slow motion

Loaded loaded up and heading to the new hunting club that I joined


----------



## slow motion

Still aways to go.


----------



## SRShunter

You gaining on her though


----------



## slow motion

Because of the change to the central time zone I managed to hit rush-hour in both Chattanooga and Nashville


----------



## bfriendly

Finally got a text from my cousin in KY……He was supposed to send me deer photos! He did send me a photo of his plot he just got done working and he’s got 6 gobblers in his front yard everyday lately……Really!?!


----------



## Buck70

slow motion said:


> Because of the change to the central time zone I managed to hit rush-hour in both Chattanooga and Nashville


The two worst traffic towns on the way to Ky and Ill.


----------



## Milkman

Talked to a fella about a camper.


----------



## fatback

I ran the weed eater around the pear, persimmon, chestnut and sawtooth trees I planted in December. I also planted about 5 acres of grain sorghum for all the critters to enjoy. Hopefully be able to shoot a few doves over it come season.


----------



## slow motion

Yesterday helped put together a few stands. Other fellas did most of the work. Gonna put out a trail cam or two this morning and might hang a stand before heading home.


----------



## Ruger15

For you fellas that fertilize your fruit trees. What do y’all use? We’ve got a small orchard that was planted maybe 15 or so years ago that’s been overgrown and neglected I’ve cutt back the surrounding trees to give em some room to breath and trimmed up the trees and I’ve got them producing again but a few aren’t doing so well . Should I remove them and give the others the extra nutrients snd sunlight. Probably half acre plot with 15 or so trees . Really pulls the deer off the neighbors property in early season . It’s hidden so getting a truck and equipment in there isn’t an option . Thanks in advance


----------



## huntfishwork

Last weekend we finished cleaning out an area for hunting camp at the new family property.


----------



## buckmanmike

Survived the storm at camp today. Strong winds. It blew off half my front porch roof and put it behind the cabin. Also an uprooted tree in camp.


----------



## Milkman

buckmanmike said:


> Survived the storm at camp today. Strong winds. It blew off half my front porch roof and put it behind the cabin. Also an uprooted tree in camp.View attachment 1153186View attachment 1153187View attachment 1153188



Yikes ? 
Hopefully nobody was injured


----------



## buckmanmike

No injuries. I was sitting on the porch watching the storm. A limb broke off and was headed directly at me. Porch floor stopped it. Then the roof started bouncing and I ran inside. It had me wishing I had a basement.


----------



## Buck70

Wow


----------



## Jim Thompson

Went over to the new farm in IL and spent some quality time putting together a ton of ladders, walked and rode a ton of new land and put up a handful of cameras.  

Met up with @bubbabuck and @jcooley380 and new member @slow motion and Tony Adams.  The cool weather made it pleasant and it was a pretty good weekend!


----------



## reflexman

Dang that sure is a mess stands will have some fine memories out of them.


----------



## Codyray91

Trying get started did a little building


----------



## Milkman

Ordered a new heavy duty padlock for a lease access gate.


----------



## reflexman

Someone busted our padlock with a chisel at our small lease got a bigger one now. Thought they would steal stands but they were still there.


----------



## Milkman

Plowed and sowed a 3/4 acre plot. Athens seed summer mix.  Sweetened it with some additional peas and brown top seed. 

Hung a root with my all purpose plow just as I was finishing ripping it up. Time to take it to my brothers shop.


----------



## slow motion

Doing some sorting in my office/hunting/fishing gear room. Found this in the back of the closet. Back when I was younger I could shoot a little.  Busted a lot of nocks but I only did this once. Don't think you can do it with carbon arrows.


----------



## Milkman

I’ve got one of those hanging in my man room too.


----------



## slow motion

Digging through the closet again found these binos. Don't remember them necessarily but I do forget stuff these days or might belong to one of the boys. Tried em out in the back yard seem pretty clear though not sure I'd know the difference. Probably gonna get used by the old man this fall.  Redhead 8x40 but no model name anywhere.


----------



## Blackston

How do y’all say Thanks !!!


----------



## Milkman

12 yo grandson chauffeured me around some in the woods today on golf cart. We saw several deer. It was fun.


----------



## elfiii

Until Mrs. elfiii's broke ankle heals all I can do is think about deer hunting. I'm doing that a lot these days.


----------



## fishfryer

elfiii said:


> Until Mrs. elfiii's broke ankle heals all I can do is think about deer hunting. I'm doing that a lot these days.


Just for conversation, how many days out of the deer season do you actually hunt?


----------



## elfiii

fishfryer said:


> Just for conversation, how many days out of the deer season do you actually hunt?



A lot. I never miss a weekend and sometimes 4 days a week.


----------



## reflexman

Note to self dont weed eat around camp in flip flops my feets are itching up a storm.


----------



## fishfryer

elfiii said:


> A lot. I never miss a weekend and sometimes 4 days a week.


There’s what roughly 100 days of the season? When I used to hunt I never went that much,a good comfortable camp like yours 
would make it much easier to
Stay and hunt a lot more.


----------



## elfiii

fishfryer said:


> There’s what roughly 100 days of the season? When I used to hunt I never went that much,a good comfortable camp like yours
> would make it much easier to
> Stay and hunt a lot more.



Yes sir, my camp is definitely comfortable. I'm trying to convince Mrs. efliii it needs to be home and deer camp. She ain't buyin' my spin just yet.


----------



## fishfryer

elfiii said:


> Yes sir, my camp is definitely comfortable. I'm trying to convince Mrs. efliii it needs to be home and deer camp. She ain't buyin' my spin just yet.


Don’t give up yet, she may come around to your way of thinking


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

slow motion said:


> Doing some sorting in my office/hunting/fishing gear room. Found this in the back of the closet. Back when I was younger I could shoot a little.  Busted a lot of nocks but I only did this once. Don't think you can do it with carbon arrows.
> 
> View attachment 1153589


Yes.


----------



## Milkman

Got this picture from my Cuddelink. Not the way I hung it by any means. 
A neighborhood raccoon has seen fit to put the camera on the ground. At least it’s facing upwards.


----------



## buckmanmike

I finally got a 1 acre plot harrowed up for some corn. Ground was fairly easy to turn with the help of the recent rains. Now look for the next rain so I can plant.


----------



## antharper

Got started on about 5 acres of sorghum and icp . Also seen my first fawn of the year . Up and following mom at 12:45 today .


----------



## Milkman

Rehung the camera mentioned in post 864. 
Hopefully it will get better pics hanging on a tree.


----------



## Milkman

antharper said:


> Got started on about 5 acres of sorghum and icp . Also seen my first fawn of the year . Up and following mom at 12:45 today .



How much seed are you putting on 5 acres?


----------



## WishboneW

Bought 2 disks, 2 axels, and 3 bearing halves to repair the damage I did to my disk harrows doing the dove field


----------



## Milkman

Went fishing with my grandson. But we saw some deer and talked deer hunting a lot.


----------



## 7 point

Plan a work weekend by group text to disc and lime some plots


----------



## Milkman

Asked my son to send me a picture of the 3/4 acre plot I planted near his house last week. 
No pictures yet


----------



## Gbr5pb

elfiii said:


> Until Mrs. elfiii's broke ankle heals all I can do is think about deer hunting. I'm doing that a lot these days.


Had that happen last year. The day she had her surgery to repair got the certified get out letter from timber company. Couldn’t even go get my stuff in the 10 days they gave


----------



## 7 point

At work staring at my screen saver.


----------



## deast1988

Went and checked some mineral licks, added more salt. Bought some herbicide, deciding which area to start the process of reclaiming.


----------



## bfriendly

I pulled cards this am and got as many yotes as deer it seems. It was a nice walk in the woods though. I been working on my kids Tahoe lately and it’s been a misfire nightmare! I got vacation next week and hope to be fishing!


----------



## 7 point

Discing and liming plots next weekend


----------



## antharper

Milkman said:


> How much seed are you putting on 5 acres?


I’ve got a 50lb bag of sorghum and 50lb of icp . Just broadcast seed and try not to get it to thick


----------



## Milkman

Worked on tractor and equipment with my son. It was a great day  !!!


----------



## Milkman

Did a little tractor work at hunting land for a couple of hours before it got hot. 
 ? +?= ?


----------



## buckmanmike

I fertilized my corn plot. Harrowed that in. Bought some 16-4-8, while applying realized I had shorted required amount by 50%. Went and bought more. I got that spread and reharrowed. Started to spread the seed and came up short of it too. Called my farmer bud and he still had some free RR corn seed available. By the time we could meet up light rain began. Got the seed, I'll finish planting tomorrow and pray for more rain.
  I dont have a planter. Broadcasting the seed. Never planted corn before. Hope it all works out. I know its late to plant corn due to rain, but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bfriendly

Ive Got 3 Duke #3s heading my way……..I’ve been wanting a few for a long time.


----------



## Milkman

bfriendly said:


> Ive Got 3 Duke #3s heading my way……..I’ve been wanting a few for a long time.



I had to Google that one. I assume you are going to trap yotes?


----------



## Blackston

Put up my box stand Sunday  ( after measuring pivot height and end gun reach) …. I talked to farmer this morning, the pivot passed it with no issues…. I was sweating it a little bit


----------



## ucfireman

I have been super busy getting ready for deer season. Check out what I've done. 
I left my fields uncut and grown up. They gotta have some bedding areas. And hiding places for the fawns. Plus there is a bunch of clover in there to reseed. 
I left all the tree limbs, that have fallen, in place for fawning cover. 
I observed my trees from a distance, I don't want to pressure the deer and make them leave. 
I have let the good Lord take care of his critters. As Nic says, they don't need our help. 
I have read this thread. That was for me not the deer. 
I'm sure there is a lot more but that's all I can come up with right now.


----------



## Milkman

Rode tractor with bush hog for 5 hours. Cut roads, plots, shooting lanes, etc. It was a good morning!!


----------



## bfriendly

Milkman said:


> I had to Google that one. I assume you are going to trap yotes?


Yessir! I just checked again and it looks like they are #1s…supposed to be yote sized traps though.


----------



## Milkman

Blackston said:


> Put up my box stand Sunday  ( after measuring pivot height and end gun reach) …. I talked to farmer this morning, the pivot passed it with no issues…. I was sweating it a little bit



You want to give us a little more information on what you are referring to ???


----------



## furtaker

bfriendly said:


> Yessir! I just checked again and it looks like they are #1s…supposed to be yote sized traps though.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but a #1 is nowhere near a coyote sized trap. It's barely big enough for coons. 1.75 is as small as I'd go with Dukes. #2 or #3 would be better.


----------



## Blackston

Milkman said:


> You want to give us a little more information on what you are referring to ???


Sure ?.  Ag fields have irrigation systems ( basically a sprinkler that turns in a circle “ it has a center point which is the “ pivot point” ) Down here we call em pivots .. I put my box on the edge of an irrigated field , The last section of the pivot has a sprinkler head on it callled and end gun ….. A good way to get your permission revoked would be put up a stand that the pivot ran into and broke it …. So I did some figuring and put the stand up , I was pretty confident in my measurements but I still was a little nervous till he text and said “ The pivot passed your stand at 930 this morning “….. I probably gave you some information you already knew , my terminology was probably not the best


----------



## Milkman

Blackston said:


> Sure ?.  Ag fields have irrigation systems ( basically a sprinkler that turns in a circle “ it has a center point which is the “ pivot point” ) Down here we call em pivots .. I put my box on the edge of an irrigated field , The last section of the pivot has a sprinkler head on it callled and end gun ….. A good way to get your permission revoked would be put up a stand that the pivot ran into and broke it …. So I did some figuring and put the stand up , I was pretty confident in my measurements but I still was a little nervous till he text and said “ The pivot passed your stand at 930 this morning “….. I probably gave you some information you already knew , my terminology was probably not the best



Never hunted anything but Ga Piedmont woods and pastures. I had no clue of what you were referring to. Thanks for the enlightening explanation.


----------



## Blackston

Milkman said:


> Never hunted anything but Ga Piedmont woods and pastures. I had no clue of what you were referring to. Thanks for the enlightening explanation.


We all so alike but so different, I’ve never sat in “ hard woods “ ( maybe a little drain off an ah field or a cypress swamp) but never big hardwoods


----------



## Milkman

Did a little more mowing. 
Worked on equipment trailer. 
Sprayed some weeds 
Ate some blackberries


----------



## TJay

Upgraded the optics on my '06.  Moved the Swaro Z3 off of the '06 and onto the Tikka and mounted a Z5 on the '06.  There is some range time in my future.


----------



## bany

I ate some freshly dried deer jerky today!


----------



## Milkman

Went to a different property from last 3 days. Checked on things and Picked up an old bush hog from there and moved to my son’s house.

Edit. Also found this massive shed. Believe it or not I spotted it from the tractor seat.


----------



## jmac7469

Trimmed the trail to the number 1 stand. Killed the biggest water moccasin ive ever seen, a little over 5'7" without a head. And ordered 2 more stands. Good day.


----------



## Milkman

jmac7469 said:


> Trimmed the trail to the number 1 stand. Killed the biggest water moccasin ive ever seen, a little over 5'7" without a head. And ordered 2 more stands. Good day.



Congrats on the kill. 
 Dead ? = Good ?


----------



## Milkman

Paid my Cuddelink addiction bill.


----------



## Railroader

Watched a doe and a fawn for most of the morning out my locomotive window at the rail yard...


----------



## huntfishwork

Got up early this morning and sprayed roads at the new property. Got a call earlier in the week from the forestry dept. They let us know they would assist us with a prescribed burn later this year


----------



## JB0704

Plowed the rows between the corn.  GON plant sunflowers tomorrow…….most this for doves but deer eat it all too.  They’ve been nipping the new corn stalks off.  Not sure I knew they did that before now.


----------



## jmac7469

Refilled feeders and cut our way deeper into the swamp almost half way to the island finally. Still not 100% how we will access it durning hunting season but a plan is coming together.


----------



## 7 point

Went up to the lease and filled feeders and disc and lime plots


----------



## Jim Boyd

Waited til Jo left farm and stole her Himalayan salt (what was left of it) and also took the jar of cane syrup. 

Needed to refresh a licking stump for the deer.


----------



## JB0704

Spent all day getting sunflowers planted and prepping a two acre plot next door for more.  At the end of the day watched 5 deer feeding where I planted soybeans last month.  Very productive weekend.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Me, @slow motion @bilgerat @jcooley380 and @bubbabuck  slung up a few ladders and flicked off a bunch of ticks at the new IL lease this weekend.

Lots of good work done!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Lucky we finished up yesterday cause the heat and humidity hit us today! Brutal up here right now. Like being under a hot wet wool blanket


----------



## elfiii

Mrs. elfiii broke her ankle almost 7 weeks ago so I ain't done squat except be Mr. Mom, nursemaid, chief cook and bottle washer. I did order 2 new cameras and I put one up out in the front yard yesterday to make sure it works. I'll swap it out for the other one in a couple of days. I should get plenty of pics of the deer that are eating all of our Hostas that I worked my butt off to get to grow.


----------



## slow motion

elfiii said:


> Mrs. elfiii broke her ankle almost 7 weeks ago so I ain't done squat except be Mr. Mom, nursemaid, chief cook and bottle washer. I did order 2 new cameras and I put one up out in the front yard yesterday to make sure it works. I'll swap it out for the other one in a couple of days. I should get plenty of pics of the deer that are eating all of our Hostas that I worked my butt off to get to grow.



No offense but I hope they get full at your place. Maybe then they'll stay out of my garden. So far all the beans , leaves off the cucumbers,  and anywhere the tomatoes stick out of the cages. Didn't get my fence up yet this year.  They keep eating them tomatoes the Nurse may declare war like she did with the groundhogs. She was slangin lead.


----------



## Milkman

Went to Academy after a Dr appointment.  Looked over ammo selection. They had a fair selection even some Remington Corelokt 270 $30
Also had some 22 magnum $20


----------



## Milkman

Was reminded that you don’t have to go deep in the woods to see a buck.


----------



## elfiii

slow motion said:


> No offense but I hope they get full at your place. Maybe then they'll stay out of my garden. So far all the beans , leaves off the cucumbers,  and anywhere the tomatoes stick out of the cages. Didn't get my fence up yet this year.  They keep eating them tomatoes the Nurse may declare war like she did with the groundhogs. She was slangin lead.



For the win:
https://www.domyown.com/bonide-hot-pepper-wax-animal-repellent-rtu-p-3610.html

Don't waste your money on the "putrescent egg" formulation. The capsaicin version is what you want. They tore up my garden last year until I got this stuff and hosed everything down with it. It took about 3 weeks treating everything once or twice a week and they moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## ucfireman

I got my hunting harvest record for big game, Ga Waterfowl license and SIP permit. 
All "free" since I got a lifetime license.


----------



## bilgerat

Just got a new Moultry cell cam in the mail today for the farm In S. Illinois, now I just gotta figure out how to get it in the woods up there and not drive 14 hours round trip.


----------



## ggagnier

Went to deer camp to fix one of my Spy Point cameras that was not sending pictures. Fixed the problem. Hot and dry out there. Deer are hitting the salt hard. Lots of browse. Seeing fawns and bucks in velvet.


----------



## Milkman

Bought a bag of corn to spread in front of a cell camera. Hope to spread it tomorrow.


----------



## bilgerat

Milkman said:


> Bought a bag of corn to spread in front of a cell camera. Hope to spread it tomorrow.


cant hide money


----------



## 7 point

Like dumping gold on the ground


----------



## Milkman

Spread the bag of gold mentioned in post 917 above.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Got a bag at wallyworld today marked $10.97 looked at checkout $12.98. Turn feeder down and trap possums and coons I guess?


----------



## jmac7469

Spent most of today putting together stands at the house, with ample breaks to jump in the pool and cool off. Going to hang some stands tomorrow and do a little more trail work. New property is starting to come together.


----------



## ShortMagFan

Started the morning putting 2500lb of corn in 4 feeders

Then sprayed a few foodplots with gly in anticipation of getting a summer seed blend in the ground in the next few weeks. Had the spray tanks on the UTV so went ahead and sprayed fire breaks and a couple of roads that are easier to spray than mow

Relocated an arlo security camera, sighted in 2 rifles (a total of 9 shots to zero two rifles and bang steel out to 400 yards - today must have been my lucky day), did some other odds and ends around the barn.


----------



## kmckinnie

Looked a foodplots I did a month ago for someone. Fixed feeder. Replaced motor. 
Harrowing a few more spots. They where dry and hard. Did plant a small one that had some Moisture


----------



## kmckinnie




----------



## jmac7469

Hung stands cleaned up shooting lanes, and checked cameras. 11 years ago I killed the last deer that ever made me loose sleep, yesterday I got pictures of the next one that will do the same. I figured there was one on this new property been hunting this general area most my life and property hasnt been hunted in a few years, plus all the signs were there. Now I know for sure. Guess who wont be around the office much this fall.... About to go pick up dad and go spend father's day hunting pigs.


----------



## Milkman

Sharpened my chainsaw. Got it ready for next trip to hunting leases.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Smoking a hind quarter! Got to make freezer room


----------



## ucfireman

Gbr5pb said:


> Got a bag at wallyworld today marked $10.97 looked at checkout $12.98. Turn feeder down and trap possums and coons I guess?


They are getting really bad at not updating or even posting prices on the product or shelf. I have started taking pictures and making them honor the posted prices.
I know prices change and it is easy to "update" the computer as opposed to having all them "Associates" that are making 15/hr make sure prices are on the shelves. 
Is it me or are there way more folks working the floor than ever before. And we wonder why prices are so high. And aint nobody working the registers except the 4 or so gathered at the self checkout yapping with each other. 4 people to watch 6 self check out registers. At least at my local Walmart. 
HD about the same. 

I have even started emailing the corporate offices and letting them know, as if they care.


----------



## NMH5050

ucfireman said:


> They are getting really bad at not updating or even posting prices on the product or shelf. I have started taking pictures and making them honor the posted prices.
> I know prices change and it is easy to "update" the computer as opposed to having all them "Associates" that are making 15/hr make sure prices are on the shelves.
> Is it me or are there way more folks working the floor than ever before. And we wonder why prices are so high. And aint nobody working the registers except the 4 or so gathered at the self checkout yapping with each other. 4 people to watch 6 self check out registers. At least at my local Walmart.
> HD about the same.
> 
> I have even started emailing the corporate offices and letting them know, as if they care.




I sell to WM's front end. Their goal is to move more and more to self checkout and eliminate cashiers.  This model will move to other big box retailers in the future as well.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

NMH5050 said:


> I sell to WM's front end. Their goal is to move more and more to self checkout and eliminate cashiers.  This model will move to other big box retailers in the future as well.



I was in a WMarks in topeka, KS last week.

Doorman said it was the biggest walmarks in the world.  I believe him.

They had ALOT of cashiers and only 3-4 self checkouts. 

After seeing what the walmarts here are like, I was blown away.

I hate the self checkouts.


----------



## NMH5050

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I was in a WMarks in topeka, KS last week.
> 
> Doorman said it was the biggest walmarks in the world.  I believe him.
> 
> They had ALOT of cashiers and only 3-4 self checkouts.
> 
> After seeing what the walmarts here are like, I was blown away.
> 
> I hate the self checkouts.




I do as well.  From what I remember the largest one is in NY for the US and it has two levels.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

NMH5050 said:


> I do as well.  From what I remember the largest one is in NY for the US and it has two levels.


I just read that a NY state store in biggest in USA.

The doorman may have meant the largest property since there is a huge Sam's next door.

Either way it was impressive.

It was a long walk to men's wear for a clean safety orange work shirt that I needed that day.


----------



## ucfireman

NMH5050 said:


> I sell to WM's front end. Their goal is to move more and more to self checkout and eliminate cashiers.  This model will move to other big box retailers in the future as well.


I believe it, Used to only be on the food side, now on both food and home goods side. 
I just don't understand why it takes 4+- people to monitor 4-6 self checkouts. Oh wait, yes I do.


----------



## Milkman

NMH5050 said:


> I sell to WM's front end. Their goal is to move more and more to self checkout and eliminate cashiers.  This model will move to other big box retailers in the future as well.





GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I was in a WMarks in topeka, KS last week.
> 
> Doorman said it was the biggest walmarks in the world.  I believe him.
> 
> They had ALOT of cashiers and only 3-4 self checkouts.
> 
> After seeing what the walmarts here are like, I was blown away.
> 
> I hate the self checkouts.





NMH5050 said:


> I do as well.  From what I remember the largest one is in NY for the US and it has two levels.





GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I just read that a NY state store in biggest in USA.
> 
> The doorman may have meant the largest property since there is a huge Sam's next door.
> 
> Either way it was impressive.
> 
> It was a long walk to men's wear for a clean safety orange work shirt that I needed that day.





ucfireman said:


> I believe it, Used to only be on the food side, now on both food and home goods side.
> I just don't understand why it takes 4+- people to monitor 4-6 self checkouts. Oh wait, yes I do.



Let’s keep it something about deer hunting, Okay. ?

Walmart whines deserves its own thread.


----------



## Milkman

Went to Academy and looked at hunting stuff. Bought fishing stuff though. 
Went to locksmith and picked up my new lock and chain for a gate at a hunting lease.


----------



## NMH5050

Milkman said:


> Let’s keep it something about deer hunting, Okay. ?
> 
> Walmart whines deserves its own thread.





Milkman said:


> Let’s keep it something about deer hunting, Okay. ?
> 
> Walmart whines deserves its own thread.




Dreaming of seeing this guy.


----------



## 7 point

I went to work so I can afford to go hunting .


----------



## parker 10 point

Went to tractor supply and got 1-50# bag of salt and now I'm looking for a 50# bag of trace mineral all the tractor supply stores are out of trace mineral except there store in Americus,Ga.the deer are digging a hole to china lol.


----------



## campboy

I put my huntin clothes on, grabbed my 270, went to the local convenience store, sat down in the beer cave and pretended it was November


----------



## Milkman

parker 10 point said:


> Went to tractor supply and got 1-50# bag of salt and now I'm looking for a 50# bag of trace mineral all the tractor supply stores are out of trace mineral except there store in Americus,Ga.the deer are digging a hole to china lol.



They didn’t have the blocks?


----------



## parker 10 point

No blocks of trace mineral in the 3 stores in my area. Can order them for a $20.00 delivery charge. Not only do l need salt & trace for the deer l also need it for my sheep & cows. Might have to make a 100 mile round trip in the wife's car to get the salt.


----------



## 7 point

I dont usually go to expensive places but I had get diesel for the tractor.


----------



## Dowis1974

I'm just counting down the days. Went today and chopped a few weeds from around the camera and put a little corn out. Also have plain salt there they visit nearly every day.


----------



## bfriendly

7 point said:


> I went to work so I can afford to go hunting .


This^^^ 

Travel ball seasons have fired up and Lake Point is on Fire! This is our busiest time of the year so I’ll be putting in a bunch of hours over the summer…….glad I spend most of that time in the AC!


----------



## buckmanmike

Im going to put my deer on a low corn diet,


----------



## WishboneW

Got the 7 foot bush hog repair today. Had the 3 point attach point on the deck welded


----------



## Milkman

Took my grandson to the Pony Express Bargain Barn store.  He bought a cooler and a Blackout swivel seat.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Went and checked on 82 year old landowner


----------



## Milkman

Bought some bolts , nuts, and washers at TSC for hunting projects.


----------



## kmckinnie

Going to do a pea food plot for a couple guys in the morning sone time.


----------



## Davexx1

Picked up the pieces ....


----------



## Kevantylerr

Milkman said:


> They didn’t have the blocks?


Blocks don’t do as good as the regular salt, 5lb salt they’ll dig for years


----------



## Milkman

Kevantylerr said:


> Blocks don’t do as good as the regular salt, 5lb salt they’ll dig for years



I think it’s all the same stuff. If you have an established salt hole the block melts quickly. But we each have our preferences.


----------



## brownceluse

Filled all the feeders and set out some new box blinds. Gonna get them up in the air in a couple weeks. It’s bad bad dry on our place. Desperately needs some rain.


----------



## jmac7469

Going to cut more into the badland today. Another couple hundred yards and I'll reach the island strand. Also spoke to neighboring land owner this week to secure permission on his 200 acres. Its shaping up to be an interesting season.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Westdawg14 said:


> I put this new stand up this weekend at the property it took a lot longer than I expected got a little bit of small stuff to finish up but it’s almost done


Wow what a stand and ladder ! That’s one well built tower bound


----------



## Hickory Nut

Got a couple cameras set up and scoured the ridge line for the right tree to hang a new stand.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Cut 4 large oak trees up that fell across path to the creek bottom. Bout got too hot but got it done. A little more clean up and path will be clear again. Put out two new tactacam reveal x's. Still got a lot to do but it'll get done before season for sure.


----------



## Milkman

Bought an 18 pack of Duracell AA batteries. Can’t have too many flashlights for hunting. It ain’t but 10 weeks till bow opener.


----------



## dang

I’m hopin back on this one. Been on my usual fishing hiatus. Ready for fall to just get here!! Pulled out my pack and made a list of everything that needs re-ordered! Game bags, spare batteries, havalon blades, etc. it’ll be here before we know it!!


----------



## ditchdoc24

Got an email notification that my new broadheads have shipped and ordered a half dozen arrows. Trying to boost my FOC so I need a little time to make sure everything is tuned before the season hits.


----------



## bfriendly

Had a mishap shooting the bow a few days ago. The cable clip for my fall away rest broke and I lost 3 arrows before I realized what was happening. I may have taken too much time off. 
 I got new clips coming and about to place an order for a dozen arrows. Wally World doesn’t have mine in stock so I’m gonna try another kind I found online…..they are supposed to be spine aligned.
I’m pretty wiped out after last week and may not get off the couch today, but I just picked up the next two Wednesdays as well………gotta pay to play


----------



## bfriendly

ditchdoc24 said:


> Got an email notification that my new broadheads have shipped and ordered a half dozen arrows. Trying to boost my FOC so I need a little time to make sure everything is tuned before the season hits.


Doc I put 100 grain inserts in mine which is why I’m using 350 spine arrows. Even though I’m only pulling about 53#. I get no tail wagging at all and my FOC is good. I just need a good target and I should be able to hit it


----------



## dang

Ordered a rooftop tent and bed rails for my truck. My thought is the mini-mobile camp is gonna make my 2:30a wakeups a thing of the past and i'll save a decent bit of gas this season WMA hopping. Should be a fun season!!!


----------



## ditchdoc24

bfriendly said:


> Doc I put 100 grain inserts in mine which is why I’m using 350 spine arrows. Even though I’m only pulling about 53#. I get no tail wagging at all and my FOC is good. I just need a good target and I should be able to hit it



I'm pulling 60# but my DL is only 27.5" so I'm having to fiddle with it a bit. I've been watching the Ranch Fairy channel on YT and the things he's saying about heavy arrows is making a lot of sense to me. I've not been pleased with the performance of expandables I've used in the past so I'm trying this approach. I tried building my own arrows last year and didn't do a very good job. I ordered a half dozen of the Supernovas from Sirius Archery and I ordered some 200grn broadheads to go with them. I plan on doing a bunch of tuning over the summer. I may only get into bow range on a doe this fall but it'll be a good test.


----------



## deast1988

Got two bushnell cellucore-20s into the woods for the maiden test. Got 2 reveals into the woods also, been trickling salt off an on since last December so got established holes they are on and watching. Did a lil snooping to see if I could locate another spot to trim some branches and maybe do a set.


----------



## Milkman

Worked on tractor. 
Cleaned up a little in barn.


----------



## Son

Checked cameras


----------



## DeucesWild

Freshened up my mineral lick with a trophy rock and put a trail camera on it. Lot of activity on it at the moment. Was nice being in the woods this morning after the recent rain we’ve had.


----------



## bfriendly

dang said:


> Ordered a rooftop tent and bed rails for my truck. My thought is the mini-mobile camp is gonna make my 2:30a wakeups a thing of the past and i'll save a decent bit of gas this season WMA hopping. Should be a fun season!!!


Dang you gotta post up some pics when you set this thing up!! Shoot yeah!


----------



## bfriendly

I saw two fawns and momma in my back yard yesterday afternoon!! Woohoo! Last year 2 fawns were dropped inside the next door neighbors chain link fenced backyard. I wish they were inside the fence again, but at least they should stay close by. I’m gonna go get momma some salt and freshen up my backyard lick……I’ll put a camera on it now too!


----------



## dang

bfriendly said:


> Dang you gotta post up some pics when you set this thing up!! Shoot yeah!


Will do for sure!!


----------



## dang

Ordered a coffee press attachment for my jet boil so I can have hot coffee in the mornings. I can’t survive without coffee. May prove to be the single greatest piece of hunting gear I own by the end of the season


----------



## Whit90

dang said:


> Ordered a coffee press attachment for my jet boil so I can have hot coffee in the mornings. I can’t survive without coffee. May prove to be the single greatest piece of hunting gear I own by the end of the season


use mine all the time. Quick and simple.


----------



## Son

Checking cameras, noticed some great antler growth for this far south in Ga. One buck has a lot of junk growing down around the bases. Wish I could get a photo, but this puter doesn't have a SD card slot.


----------



## buckmanmike

Get yourself a USB card reader.


----------



## kmckinnie




----------



## kmckinnie

They told me it was empty. I’m not a deer farmer. They are wild ?


----------



## kmckinnie

Another wild creature. Good thing I put feed in it.


----------



## Milkman

Was in Snellville today for a funeral. While there I went to that Academy. Bought a clamp to use on my atv sprayer.  Also a fishing rod.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Got my new ebike today and put it all together… man I’m ready now


----------



## Milkman

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Got my new ebike today and put it all together… man I’m ready now View attachment 1160809View attachment 1160810View attachment 1160811



I like it, I bet I could doze as you hauled me in to my stand.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Haha ? ur welcome to ride and I will schoeffer


----------



## XJfire75

Mowed my plots and roads yesterday. Put out a couple mineral sites and a new feeder where I hope to help my 6 year old get a shot at his first deer in October! 

Work hard now so those cool fall mornings you can take it easy!


----------



## Milkman

XJfire75 said:


> Mowed my plots and roads yesterday. Put out a couple mineral sites and a new feeder where I hope to help my 6 year old get a shot at his first deer in October!
> 
> Work hard now so those cool fall mornings you can take it easy! View attachment 1160902


Good looking spots.  I hope that youngster gets to spend lots of time with you there. Those pine seedlings look like they were just planted last winter.


----------



## dang

I pulled out all my tubs. Goal is to separate into three categories. Stuff that goes in my pack, stuff that I bring with me but don’t keep in my pack and camping stuff. The rest will go in the bin that will be banished to deep storage. Ordered a roof rack for the truck and planning to mount two cargo cases that the camping / hunting categories will ultimately end up in.


----------



## Milkman

Got the AC running again in my man-room/workshop. Wife says just let the AC stay down in that building.  I said WHAT AND LET MY BABIES MILDEW??? (deer heads)


----------



## Milkman

dang said:


> I pulled out all my tubs. Goal is to separate into three categories. Stuff that goes in my pack, stuff that I bring with me but don’t keep in my pack and camping stuff. The rest will go in the bin that will be banished to deep storage. Ordered a roof rack for the truck and planning to mount two cargo cases that the camping / hunting categories will ultimately end up in.



What will you use the roof rack for ?


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> What will you use the roof rack for ?


This is not my truck but basically this will be the setup (I have a Tacoma). Tent in the back on bed rails instead of the bed cap, roof rack over the cab and I’ll bolt two cargo boxes directly to the rack (lockable). One will be for my extra hunting gear, one for camping gear. Goal is to basically have everything I need at a moments notice to pick up and go!


----------



## Milkman

dang said:


> This is not my truck but basically this will be the setup (I have a Tacoma). Tent in the back on bed rails instead of the bed cap, roof rack over the cab and I’ll bolt two cargo boxes directly to the rack (lockable). One will be for my extra hunting gear, one for camping gear. Goal is to basically have everything I need at a moments notice to pick up and go!
> View attachment 1160940



I see. Easily accessible but out of the way.


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> I see. Easily accessible but out of the way.


Yes! Place for everything and everything in its place. Trying to avoid the pile of carp in the cab and bed


----------



## Milkman

dang said:


> Yes! Place for everything and everything in its place. Trying to avoid the pile of carp in the cab and bed



So you saw my truck huh ?


----------



## dang

Milkman said:


> So you saw my truck huh ?


That’s how mine inevitably ends up too…trying to change my ways.


----------



## dang

Almost time to lock this’n down and start number 3! Today I researched aiders, haven’t made a move yet but think I have the one I’ll probably go with eventually. Also charged up a few old tablets and downloaded on-x on them. Going to mount them in the truck so I can have my hunting maps running on them while I drive separate from my phone.


----------



## jmac7469

Saved some extra corn for my deer today.


----------



## Blackston

Fed the goats , hogs and BEAR!!!


----------



## Milkman

Checked prices on pressure treated 2x4s. They have come down to almost pre 2020 levels. I need to build a 12 ft ladder to access a box stand.


----------



## Milkman

jmac7469 said:


> Saved some extra corn for my deer today.View attachment 1161132View attachment 1161133View attachment 1161134



Dead ? = good ?


----------



## Milkman

This one is limited out. Thread #3 is here

https://forum.gon.com/threads/what-did-you-do-today-that’s-related-to-deer-hunting-3.1020629/


----------

